# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  mito

## juju

U prvoj trudnoći sam redovito na preglede odlazila bolničkom ginekologu koji mi je obećao biti na porodu za što sam mu platila 2000 kn (prije dvije godine). Nije se pojavio, uz mene je bila samo babica i sve je prošlo ok.
Drugi put sam trudna i ovaj put mi trudnoću vodi moj privatni ginekolog. Planiram se pojaviti u bolnici kad krene porod i ovaj put nikog ne podmićivati. Osjećam se kriminalno što sam to prvi put napravila. Ja dobivam svoju plaću u državnoj instituciji i nikad mi nije palo na pamet da on nekog uzmem dodatnu lovu. A čula sam da ginekolozi nerijetko nemaju tih moralnih ograda.
Jako me zanimaju vaša iskustva.

----------


## juju

fascinira me činjenica da nitko nije reagirao na ovaj moj post, a nesumnljivo ima još onih koji su podmićivale svoje liječnike! pa osobno poznajem barem 5 rodilja koje su dale lovu!
nije vrag da sam jedina crna ovca na forumu?

----------


## tijana

a jel vratio lovu zato što nije došao na porod?

----------


## juju

moš mislit :Smile: 
rađala sam u ranu zoru.

oba puta. samo što drugi put ne podmitih nikog.

----------


## tijana

pa normalno da nisi kad je usluga ista   :Smile:  
nadam se da je bilo lijepo, bez rezanja i uz ljubazne ljude

----------


## MGrubi

je zato se treba dogovoriti da je isplata po obavljenom poslu, a ne prije
već sam čula sličan slučaj samo je bilo u igri 500€

----------


## juju

mislim da se ne bi trebala davati lova uopće, ni prije ni poslije poroda!
ako rodilja i ponudi lovu (ja sam se kao prvorotkinja htjela osigurati), pošten liječnik bi trebao odbiti! pa ima li išta odvratnije nego zarađivati na tuđem strahu i nesigurnosti? gade mi se korumpirani liječnici. svi, bez iznimke. ni za jednog nemam razumijevanja.

----------


## juju

a sramim se i što sam sama sudjelovala u podmićivanju.
mea culpa!

----------


## pujica

pa to ti je to - dokle god ima ljudi koji ce dat lovu "za svaki slucaj" umjesto da inzistiraju na svojim pravima i dobroj usluzi jer su ju vec platili (zdravstvenim osiguranjem) i jer je to lijecnicka duznost (hipokratova zakletva) dotle ce bit i doktora koji traze/primaju lovu

i tako imas zacarani krug. zato hvala Bogu na Rodi koja se bori za pravo i temeljito rjesavanje problema

----------


## MGrubi

ako je doktoru smjena gotova, on ne mora ostati do kraja poroda

----------


## martinaP

Ja znam ženu koja je dr-u dala 500 tadašnjih maraka, a ni on se nije pojavio na porodu. Naravno da nije vratio novac.

Nisam o takvoj mogućnosti ni razmišljala. Ne dam novac za nešto na što imam pravo, a ono na što pravo nemam (da mi dr dođe na porod bez obzira je li tad u smjeni) ni ne tražim.

----------


## Mukica

meni je ovo smijesno, evo otprilike ovak   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

nije mi uopce jasno kaj si ti misla da ces DOBITI od njega za 2000 kn   :Rolling Eyes:  
da ce on rodit umjesto tebe ili kaj??? :?

----------


## marta

Mukice,   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## juju

meni ovaj mukičin komentar uopće nije duhovit.
sve se trudnice boje komplikacija pri porodu, prvorotkinje pogotovo.
mnoge su spremne na štošta samo da se umire, da mogu računati da će se u ključnom trenutku uz njih naći liječnik koji će znat reagirati.
ja sam za za svoja dva poroda nagledala i naslušala svega iz susjednih bokseva: porod žene koji satima leži u boksu i rađa a u mom boksu se babice i liječnik dogovaraju hoće li je na carski ili ne; reanimacija bebe u mome boksu koja se nagutala plodne vode i nije mogla prodisati, a nisu je htjeli reanimirati pokraj mame nego su je donijeli u moj boks, i da ne nabrajam...
u takvim slučajevima svi vapimo za smirenim iskusnim liječnikom, a ne za babicom koja ima 22-23 godine - kakva je recimo mene porađala, ali je moj porod srećom išao glatko.
eto.
svi znamo o čemu pričam, pa ako nemate suvisao komentar na moje pitanje, preskočite topik.

----------


## irenas

> je zato se treba dogovoriti da je isplata po obavljenom poslu, a ne prije
> već sam čula sličan slučaj samo je bilo u igri 500€


Frendica prije 5 godina platila 1000 maraka,on imao cijelu noć isključen mobitel pojavio se ujutro kao ljut što ga nitko nije uspio naći jer je se beba nije okrenula već na zadak..............i na kraju poslao na carski poslije 12 sati trudova i što su bebu tri puta gurali natrag,horor film.To mu je sigurno bila najlakša zarada u životu.

----------


## marta

> u takvim slučajevima svi vapimo za smirenim iskusnim liječnikom, a ne za babicom koja ima 22-23 godine - kakva je recimo mene porađala, ali je moj porod srećom išao glatko



ja bih nakon tri poroda UVIJEK izabrala babicu od 23 godine umjesto iskusnog doktora... i NIKAD nisam platila.

----------


## Natasa30

> juju prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u takvim slučajevima svi vapimo za smirenim iskusnim liječnikom, a ne za babicom koja ima 22-23 godine - kakva je recimo mene porađala, ali je moj porod srećom išao glatko
> 
> 
> 
> ja bih nakon tri poroda UVIJEK izabrala babicu od 23 godine umjesto iskusnog doktora... i NIKAD nisam platila.


Potpisujem 100000000000000000000000000000000%

Meni su u ovakvim slucajevima vise bezveze ljudi koji misle da se takvo sto moze platiti. Platiti za sto????????????? Fakat ljudi misle da se svasta moze platiti. Svasta.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinnaZ

platiti da ti na porodu bude osoba koju su vidio barem jednom u životu prije toga, i imaš barem nekakvo povjerenje, i prije toga si imao mogućnost barem se pokušati nešto dogovoriti ... ja mislim da žene plaćaju da im bude netko u koga imaju barem trunku povjerenje, a ne neka persona koja se ne udostoji niti predstaviti ... dobro ako uopće skužiš je li babica i doktorica, a ako se predstvai onda misliš da imaš sreće.
Jasno mi je zakaj i kaj žene plaćaju. To je samo dokaz očajnog stanja u našim rodilištima, a i na nekim drugim odjelima je isto. 
Mislim kad ideš vaditi zub znaš koji zubar će biti, pa ako ti se ne sviđa, gutneš tabletu i ideš drugom drugi dan. A za pordo nemaš pojma. Očaj i jad u našoj ginekologiji.
osjećaš se valjda kao da je došao neki prolaznik direktno sa ceste, možda i jeste kakav praktikant i gura ti ruke u međunožje.
Nisam platila, ali da je jedna rečenica dr. Š. bila moža upućena u toj namjeri, skužila sam tek poslije (koja sam ja eto naivka); "i ja bih te informacije dijelila za 500kn, nije vam to uopće bitno gdje je pupčana vrpca" - ja mislila da je to šala, uredno se obukla i izašla van. Pitala sam je inače da li se na color dopleru vidi da je pupčana vrpca oko vrata, i da je to kolegica platila privatno 500kn  :?

----------


## Linda

Susrela sam se s korupcijom dok smo radili na prvoj trudnoći. Doktor je tražio unaprijed novac za to što me naručivao preko vikenda da mi "kao prati folikule" i najavi kad je trenutak za oplodnju. Inače, prepisao mi je injekcije za stimulaciju ovulacije, bez ikakvog konkretnog povoda (rekao PCO, ali to je totalno pogrešna dijagnoza, dok spermiogram nije ni spominjao), a MM i ja ko dva magarca nasjeli. Otvoreno je tražio novac,   :Evil or Very Mad:  ali MM je rekao da ćemo mu se odužiti nakon što se trudnoća ostvari, ali do toga nije došlo, pa je doktorić "bespotrebno" dolazio vikendom u bolnicu "samo radi mene" i to nam je ne jednom naglasio. Od tada se grozim Petrove bolnice i zaobilazim je u širokom luku. Ako nekoga zanima o kojem se dr.-u radi, rado ću odgovoriti na PP, jer se grozim od pomisli da i dalje "mesari" i iskorištava mlade nadobudne parove na tako odvratan način.
Obratila sam se s našim "problemom" na Sv. Duh i u kratkom vremenu ostala trudna prirodno- bez stimulacije i bez podmićivanja. Rodila sam uz epiduralnu anasteziju, za što također nisam ništa platila, a i bila u sobi s TV-om, također besplatno. Strašno mi je kad čujem da se za takve stvari plaćaju basnoslovne cifre, a sve to mi ionako pošteno plaćamo preko zdr. osiguranja i sve je to naše pravo.
Hvala Rodama koje se bore za to!  :Love:

----------


## lejla

> sve se trudnice boje komplikacija pri porodu, prvorotkinje pogotovo.


Ja se nisam bojala kompikacija ni na prvom ni na drugom porodu




> .. da ti na porodu bude osoba koju su vidio barem jednom u životu prije toga...


Ovo razumijem, ali dati pare tako!




> Očaj i jad u našoj ginekologiji.


Ovo i jeste pdio problema - mislim. Porod ne bi trebao da ima veze sa ginekologom ili se varam mozda[/quote]

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Nisam platila i žao mi je.
Bolnički dr mi je dao br. mobitela da ga zovem kada krene porod, ali meni je bio bed, bilo je 3h ujutro, a mi se nismo ništa dogovorili o plaćanju, on to direktno nije rekao, a meni je nekako bilo neugodno pitati, a baš nismo bili pri lovi i nisam zvala.
A naravno da se plaća, pa zašto bi netko dolazio izvan radnog vremena, noću, vikendom?
Ja bi za 2000kuna očekivala ljubazniji tretman, budući da se radilo o šefu sigurno babica ne bi bila odbojna kakva je bila, možda mi se dr. koji je bio na porodu ne bi navalio na trbuh odmah nakon 1. napona i ja ne bi pukla od pupka do ....
A koliko je to moralno i zašto se to treba plaćati, a nije samo po sebi razumljivo, i zašto se neki dr. drže ko p... ako im ne platiš to je drugo pitanje i mislim da žena koja je u strepnji od tijeka i ishoda poroda  nije u stanju o tome razmišljati i boriti se protiv toga.
Kad bi drugi put rađala dogovorila bi se s nekom babicom i njoj bi platila ako bi bila mogućnost da mi ona dođe na porod van svoje smjene.

----------


## mendula

> mislim da se ne bi trebala davati lova uopće, ni prije ni poslije poroda!
> ako rodilja i ponudi lovu (ja sam se kao prvorotkinja htjela osigurati), pošten liječnik bi trebao odbiti! pa ima li išta odvratnije nego zarađivati na tuđem strahu i nesigurnosti? gade mi se korumpirani liječnici. svi, bez iznimke. ni za jednog nemam razumijevanja.


Pa zašto si se kod jednog koji ti se gadi htjela "osigurati"? Mogla si bolje birati. Ne razumiješ kako mogu primati lovu, a ipak im je daješ? Meni je to malo šuplja priča.
Zapravo mi je super da vam se ti kojima ste platili nisu pojavili izvan svoje šihte. Samo su izbjegli mito, a primili lovu koju vi bacate (ko u reklami za tomato). Tako vam i treba kad mislite da ćete mitom nešto postići.

----------


## Joe

Bezveze, žena se požali i hoće podijeliti iskustvo, a sad ju svi napadaju. Juju, ja nisam platila ali znam mnoge koji jesu. I razumijem i to. Tko ne razumije, jel se mora izrugivati? Ne kužim, što je juju tako krivo ili glupo napisala? Ajmo cure, malo tolerancije.

----------


## Joe

E da, koliko sam ja shvatila, juju je platila prvi porod, prije 3 godine, i danas joj je krivo. Ne kužim kaj je tu šuplje.

----------


## TinnaZ

po meni je sa stajališta rodilje svejedno da li će platiti privatnoj babici u Austriji da joj dođe po noći na porod ili će platiti nekoj babici ili dokotru u Hrvatskoj da joj dođe u sred noći na porod. Novci su novci.
Grozno je u tome što kad platiš u Hrvatskoj to je nelegalno, a kada se u trudovima voziš u stranu zemlju to je legalno.
Kockice su tako posložene i krivo su posložene. Tu su najmanje krive rodilje, nešto više su krivi liječnici a najviše naše zakonodavstvo i Ministarstvo. Naravno da bi svaka rodilja radije platila da joj u Hrvatskoj dođe babica ili liječnik na porod i još ako bi joj mogao doću u njezinu vlastitu kuću - mislim da nitko sretniji. Ovako se radi neka mješavina, rodilja pokušava izvući barem malo dostojanstva za sebe, i onda se biraju razni načini. Od poroda u bolnici uz mito, do odlaska u inozemstvo ..

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

TinnaZ i ovaj put si napisala ono što bi i ja da znam formulirati ono što mislim.

A stvarno mi nije jasno što se netko izruguje iz ove teme.

----------


## Poslid

Nisam podmitila nikog i to mi je odvratno, ali... samo i isklučivo radi toga jer nisam dotičnom šefu ginekologije dala novac, on je zavlačio moj porod preko granice (radilo se o porodu nakon 2 carska reza) i doveo u opasnost moj i djetetov život.

Naravno da to ne mogu dokazati, a čini me tako bijesnom. Nakon mog slučaja dvije poznanice su tom istom doktoru dale mito za njegovo prisustvo i sve je prošlo u redu (iako bi prošlo i bez toga, naime porodi su bili najnormalniji)

----------


## DaDo

ja se pregledavam kod specijaliste u bolnici koji mi je vodio obje trudnoće i prvi put me i porodio. nije me pitao novce, niti bih uzeo da sam mu ponudila jer je pravi liječnik koji se valjda sjeća zakletve koju je položio. kćer sam rađala po noći, i iako mi je rekao da ga nazovem, nisam htjela maltretirati čovjeka, jer je sve brzo išlo i dok bi on došao mi smo već sve obavile. došao me je potražiti u sobu nakon što mu se nisam taj dan javila. nakon prvog poroda me je obilazio 2 ili 3 puta. eto to je liječnik!!!

----------


## DaDo

e samo da dodam da nikad ni ne bih nudila novce i poklone liječnicima.

----------


## stray_cat

> sve se trudnice boje komplikacija pri porodu, prvorotkinje pogotovo.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ja se nisam bojala kompikacija ni na prvom ni na drugom porodu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

odma se vidi da si radjala vani

----------


## TinnaZ

nismo osjećali potrebu nuditi novce, jer smo mislili da to treba samo ako tražiš nešto vanstandardno ili specijalne usluge (prvi porod). Koja naiva  :/  s naše strane. Da smo bili realniji vjerojatno bi mi prvi porod prošao bitno bolje i u ljepšem sjećanju.
U drugom porodu nisam nudila novce, jer sam bila tako bijesna zbog prvog poroda - da sam imala definitivno snage razmišljati i ponašati se na način "e samo probajte, pa ćemo ovaj puta vidjeti". Imala sam i bitno više znanja, koje mi je davalo podlogu, a i znala sam ovaj puta kaj me očekuje, što mi je opet davalo podlogu da se zauzmem sama za sebe.

----------


## sarajka

ja definitivno nisam bila za to, al mi svekrva reče da ne budem naivna i bez obzira što to nije ispravno to je jednostavno način na koji ovdje stvari funkcionišu. ja i dalje smatram da nije trebala dati ni marke, a dala je ito mnogo komada maraka al eto...

----------


## sorciere

ja sam pitala koliko bi koštalo da mi dođe dr kojeg ja želim (na carski). rekli su mi - 1.500 DEM (to je bilo 92.). 

ja ostala  :shock: ... naravno, para nisam imala - ali sam imala dugu jezičinu ona 3 dana prije poroda (na odjelu)  :Laughing:  . ne samo da je došao taj doktor kojeg sam htjela, nego je i cijela ekipa bila složena bolje nego da sam ih sama birala   :Grin:  ...

nisam znala da moj   :Razz:   toliko vrijedi!

----------


## TinnaZ

hoćeš reć' - namamila si ih na tanak led, vještice jedna   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> hoćeš reć' - namamila si ih na tanak led, vještice jedna


 :shock:   ko, jel ja?????

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

jednom sam na starom forumu napisala svoju priču o porodu. netko od cura mi je poslao pp da mi ne vjeruje - jer da se to čini nemoguće...   :Grin:  

dakle: došla sam u bolnicu, i zakvačila se sa sestrom na prijemnom (nešto mi je prigovorila - ko joj je kriv)...
onda me nije primio doktor kojeg sam ja očekivala - pa sam se zakvačila sa zamjenom...
pa je popodne došla doktorica koja me trebala pregledati u svojoj smjeni (a nije bila "moja")... pa sam i njoj rekla svašta   :Razz:  ...

ukratko - svima sam rekla da paze što rade, jer ako se nešto desi bebi, a ja kojim čudom ostanem živa - njima slijedi to isto.  8)  
na kontrolama sam samo pitala: da li ste čuli za mene?
odgovori su bili: da, jesam. pitajte sve što vas zanima. 

itd   :Naklon:

----------


## kinder

mogu jedino reći : nadam se da se nećemo sresti u bolnici , nisam sigurna da bih te preživjela   :Aparatic:

----------


## litala

mene samo cude osobe koje u ovo vrijeme i doba i dalje vjeruju u mito  :shock: 

mito ima samo jedno znacenje i definiciju i nikakvim strahom, nadama, obecanjima ni smirenjima necete ga promijeniti.


a te pare sto dajete za tu kvazi-sigurnost - dajte ih za *edukaciju*. vlastitu. bolje vam je.

----------


## TinnaZ

Litala, nije to tako jednostavan fenomen ...
Dala sam pare za vlastitu edukaciju (prvi porod), očitno nedovoljnu, ali nije me to zabrinjavalo jer sam vjerovala u humanost zdravstvenog sustava, odnosno da se nemam ja od čega braniti i da ustvari nije potrebno nešto posebno učiti, jer žene rađaju stoljećima, i prije pojave pisma su rađale, pa kaj onda imamo o tome filozofirati ... uostalom sve ono što ja ne znam, i ako nešto krivo krene - tu je osoblje oko mene, koje će se pobrinuti i dati sve od sebe da ispadne najbolje kako može. Grdno sam se prevarila. Da sam dala pare, ili da se nisam toliko nećkala oko potrebe dogovaranja "protekcije" (kako mi je sestra rekla-niste si dogovorili protekciju, kaj bi sad htjeli muža na porodu), znači da jesam, u okviru tadašnjih okolnosti i mojega neznanja, vjerojatno bih prošla bolje. Ostaje ono "vjerojatno", jer opet niti to nije garanicija ni za što.
Definitivno je bolji izbor edukacija, i mislim da sam postigla puno više na drugom porodu zahvaljujući edukaciji (koja je uz to još bila i besplatna, blaženi Internet), ali probaj zamisliti ženu sa nekog sela, možda nema niti kompjuter doma, a kamoli internet, a želi isto tako najbolje sa sebe i svoju bebu (ili njezina svekrva zna što je čeka). Čula je npr. kako prolaze žene koje nisu educirane, ili koje nemaju vezu. I onda pomisli - ostaje mi mito, čula sam da postoji i ta opcija.
Mogu se staviti u kožu svih onih koje su dale mito, iako je meni to bilo tako odvratno da sam radije riskirala ono što sam i dobila. Na moju žalost.
Ali znanje je definitivno sigurniji izbor. A sve cure koje su uopće na ovom forumu i raspravljaju o tome - sigurno imaju to znanje dostupno. Mislim na znanje u smislu što ih očekuje, čak niti ne moraju znati neke posebne detalje o porodu.

----------


## sorciere

> mogu jedino reći : nadam se da se nećemo sresti u bolnici , nisam sigurna da bih te preživjela


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ma nisam ja TAKO grozna. ali u pitanju je bilo moje dijete - a tu skidam glave ako treba!   :Mad:

----------


## TinnaZ

mislim da je kod Sorciere okidač na koji se pali - tuđa arogancija.
Tako je i kod mene, ali na finjaka me možeš dobiti uglavnom bez problema.
na tu foru finjaka sam čak i u drugom porodu pristala na kraju poroda na prokidanje vodenjaka, sa obrazloženjem "već ste pri kraju, a trebalo bi vidjeti kakva je plodna voda, da nije mutna". Pristala sam, iako sam bila generalno protiv prokidanja. Da mi je dr. rekao - prokinuti ćemo sad vodenjak, ajoj   :Mad:   ne bi to samo tako prošlo. Sada znam da je obrazloženje bilo blago rečeno upitno, ali neka ga voda nosi. I sada za njega imam pozitivne komentare, bez obzira na tu epizodu.

----------


## juju

TinnaZ i Joe hvala na suvislim komentarima.
Ovi Litalini i Mendulini postovi su tako militantni da mi se čini kako će mi autorice iskočiti iz kompjutora i počupati me za kosu.
Očito me nisu shvatile, ali im to ne smeta da me popljuju.
Ja sam usitinu samo htjela samokritički prodiskutirati o korupciji u rodilištima koju sam i sama podržala dajući mito, zbog čega danas žalim.
A ta spika da valja platiti vlastitu edukaciju i onda kakti rodiš bez da trepneš,  totalno mi je debilna jer postoji paleta komplikacija u kojima te spašava samo stručnjak, a ti se sa svojim predznanjem možeš slikat.

----------


## sorciere

> Ovi *Litalini i Mendulini postovi* su tako militantni da mi se čini kako će mi autorice iskočiti iz kompjutora i počupati me za kosu.
> *Očito me nisu shvatile*, ali im to ne smeta da me popljuju.


juju, evo tebi   :Love:   i   :Kiss:  !

litalini i mendulini postovi iz tvoje (sadašnje) perspektive - možda izgledaju militantni, možda zvuče militantno, možda ih osjećaš militantno... to ne znači da su njih dvije neke oštrokondže, i da su te htjele povrijediti. sama si napisala - da te očito nisu shvatile. 

reagirale su na bazi nekih svojih iskustava...

meni je povremeno dolazilo da "očerupam" jednu našu forumašicu , jer mi je ostavljala isti dojam... jednom me pozvala na kavu, i moram priznati da me pomalo   :Embarassed:   - jer mi je bilo tako ugodno u njenom društvu - da me praktički morala izbaciti iz kuće   :Laughing:  ...  

ja sam uvjerena da bi i ti (u nekom drukčijem okruženju)  protumačila njihove riječi na drugi način.

----------


## juju

sorciere, meni je ovaj mendulin komentar 



> Zapravo mi je super da vam se ti kojima ste platili nisu pojavili izvan svoje šihte


 zločest i zlurad, ne znam što je u njegovoj pozadini niti me interesira. 
s druge pak strane, litala mi je na jednom drugom topicu koji sam otvorila dala vrlo koristan savjet, tako da ne mislim da su one grozne babe, samo mi se ne sviđa kako diskutiraju na ovom topicu.
nisam na forumu da bih sklapala prijateljstva, niti tu pišem s nadom da će na moje postove reagirati samo istomisleće žene, s kojima ću se nabacivat smajlićima i komplimentima. interesiraju me informacije, korisni iskustveni savjeti, argumentacija, a nije mi mrsko prčitat ni duhovite postove.
usput, na rodinom sam forumu "prepoznala" muževljevu bivšu i po njezinim postovima naslutila da je ona sasvim razumna i draga osoba (što me razveselilo, jer bi fakat bilo obeshrabrujuće shvatiti da ti se muž petljao s nekim užasnim)

----------


## litala

a opet, vidis, ja sam i mimo foruma i interneta svjesna da je mm-ova bivsa bas - uzasna... a on se s njom petljao   :Rolling Eyes:  inije mi bilo obeshrabrujuce spetljati se s njim   :Razz:  

a ako te moj post uvrijedio - isprika tebi osobno.

ali ne i isprika zbog posta. nije zlurad. ni maliciozan. samo odrazava moj stav o mitu (koji sam vec na jednom topicu jasno pokazala) i necu ga mijenjati.

mito je u nasem drustvu i svijesti onih koji ga koriste i opravdavaju - rak rana sazrijevanja naseg drustva, zajednice, cjeline. civilizirane, odgovorne, savjesne i postene.

----------


## TinnaZ

meni je mito u državnim rodilištima = korak između = državnih i privatnih rodilišta ...

----------


## mendula

> sorciere, meni je ovaj mendulin komentar 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Zapravo mi je super da vam se ti kojima ste platili nisu pojavili izvan svoje šihte
> 			
> 		
> ...


Jest, istina, komentar je zločest i zlurad. Budući da je očito ostavio jak dojam na ovom topicu, a unatoč tome što njegova pozadina tebe ne interesira, želim na drugi način objasniti što mislim o mitu.

Davanje mita je kažnjivo djelo, kao što je kažnjivo djelo primanje mita.
Nuđenje mita je kažnjivo djelo, kao što je kažnjivo djelo traženje mita.
Pogotovo još kad je davanje/nuđenje samoinicijativno, ne-traženo i ničim izazvano.
Ti to već znaš.

Mislim da je ne-pružanje usluge za koju je plaćen mito najprirodnija, najlogičnija i najefikasnija izvaninstitucionalna kazna za davatelja/nuditelja mita.
O podmićenim liječnicima već se puno pričalo u javnosti, i neka je. Manje se priča o pacijentima koji nude i daju mito. Moj prilog raspravi bio je na ovoj strani jer mi se čini zapostavljenom. Trebala sam malo pažljivije birati riječi. Svejedno *nemam razumijevanja* za davanje novca i istovremeno kukanje kako su ti liječnici grozno podmitljivi. Da, da, znam, nisi ti TO rekla, ti si se u međuvremenu opametila i sad ti je žao. Dopusti, ostaje mi podozrivost prema tvojem novom stavu, što bi bilo da je liječnik ispunio "svoju obavezu"?

(ovo ti/tebi/tvoj odnosi se tebe kao na konkretan primjer ponašanja i razmišljanja veće grupe ljudi - ne govorim o tvojoj osobi, koja nesumnjivo nije samo to jedno iskustvo u životu - ta, uopće te ne poznajem, čak ni s Foruma)   :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

> nisam na forumu da bih sklapala prijateljstva, niti tu pišem s nadom da će na moje postove reagirati samo istomisleće žene, s kojima ću se nabacivat smajlićima i komplimentima. interesiraju me informacije, korisni iskustveni savjeti, argumentacija, a nije mi mrsko prčitat ni duhovite postove.


evo tebi bas jedan smajlic, i to ovaj najsladunjaviji   :Heart:  

ja cu obznaniti javno, da sam prvo dijete rodila preko veze!
Veza mi je bila sestra u rodilistu, obiteljska prijateljica. Preko nje sam isla na preglede k uglednom ginekologu, i njih dvoje su mi bili na porodu. Nakon poroda smo je naivno pitali sto bi bilo lijepo pokloniti dr-u (misleci zaista na poklon) i dobili smo suptilnu uputu da dr voli suskavo. Pa smo dali koliko nam se cinilo da se ocekuje (iako vidim po gornjim postovima da smo ga vjerojatno potcijenili). Da mi je sve to ostavilo bljutav okus u ustima - je (osim toga, prema mojim danasnjim saznanjima, porod i nije bio naj). Ali, tad sam mislila da je to najbolje sto mogu uciniti da bih svom djetetu osigurala siguran start. Smatrala sam da je najvaznije imati u rodilistu uz sebe nekog od povjerenja, nekog u koga se mozes pouzdati i tko ce u eventualno kriticnoj situaciji znati pravovremeno i adekvatno reagirati. I sigurna sam da nikad vise u zivotu necu svojoj djeci pomagati mitom, vezama, protekcijom - ako se radi o skoli, hobijima, poslu... Kao sto nikad nisam ni sebi. Ali ako se radi o zdravlju, onda mi uvjerenja vise nisu tako cvrsta. 

Drugo dijete sam odlucila roditi u drugoj bolnici, bez veze i mita, a s puno vise povjerenja u sebe, svoje tijelo, znanje, bebu i mm-a. I bilo je puno ljepse i bolje i ugodnije.

----------


## a zakaj

> Mislim da je ne-pružanje usluge za koju je plaćen mito najprirodnija, najlogičnija i najefikasnija izvaninstitucionalna kazna za davatelja/nuditelja mita.


daklem, nasi vrli lijcnici su zapravo borci protiv mita? Ono sto prime ispod zita sigurno poslije podijele sirotinji?

----------


## mendula

> daklem, nasi vrli lijcnici su zapravo borci protiv mita? Ono sto prime ispod zita sigurno poslije podijele sirotinji?


Onda neka ipak obave to za što su dobili lovu? Red je red, ne moš čovjeka za**, kad ti je već platio?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## a zakaj

> Svejedno *nemam razumijevanja* za davanje novca i istovremeno kukanje kako su ti liječnici grozno podmitljivi.


ja imam puno razumijevanje.
Da mi je npr. dijete u bolnici, kriticno, da mu npr. treba operacija i da ssaznam da postoji vrhunski strucnjak za to stanje, ali da mu treba platiti - platila bih, koliko god trazio! I cak ne bih osjecala neku moralnu dvojbu.
Ali bih istovremeno smatrala da je od njega nemoralno da prima mito, a najvise od svega bih osudjivala sustav koji podrzava takvo stanje. Bilo bi puno ljepse i eticki prihvatljivije kad bih mogla posebni tretman platiti legalno (iako mi je istovremeno grozna pomisao da netko svom djetetu nece moci priustiti najbolji tretman).

----------


## a zakaj

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> daklem, nasi vrli lijcnici su zapravo borci protiv mita? Ono sto prime ispod zita sigurno poslije podijele sirotinji?
> 
> 
> Onda neka ipak obave to za što su dobili lovu? Red je red, ne moš čovjeka za**, kad ti je već platio?


nisam skuzila poantu.

----------


## mendula

> a najvise od svega bih osudjivala sustav koji podrzava takvo stanje.


*TI* si, u tom slučaju, sustav koji podržava takvo stanje.

----------


## TinnaZ

ajmo staviti mito u bolničkim krugovima (sa gledišta pacijenta) u ovo ozračje:
- porod može utjecati na zdravlje i život djeteta i majke
- svaka majka želi svojem čedu porod koji će na najbolji mogući način utjecati na njegov budući život
- dobije informacije da nije sigurno da će dobiti najbolji tretman u tom i tom rodilištu
- ali ona i dalje želi najbolje za svoje dijete
- između toga stoji zakon
- da li će stati na stranu zakona (i svjesno time potencijalno ugroziti sebe i dijete) ili će beskompromisno i svim raspoloživim sredstvima nastojati osigurati djetetu siguran početak (i sebi opstanak)
- da li će se prepustiti na porodu potpunom strancu, o kojem ne zna apsolutno ništa, osim da nosi bijelu kutu i da je možda doktorica ili primalja (ne zna im niti imena)

Ovo razmišljanje bi mi bilo normalno za jednu majku prije poroda. Onda nakon poroda slijedi otrežnjenje - niti mito nije garancija niti humanog niti stručnog pristupa.

----------


## mendula

> mendula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  a zakaj prvotno napisa
> ...


Ajde, ajde, možeš ti to.   :Wink:

----------


## a zakaj

> Onda nakon poroda slijedi otrežnjenje - niti mito nije garancija niti humanog niti stručnog pristupa.


ovo definitivno.

----------


## Kornelija i Borna

Totalni sam protivnik davanja i primanja mita. Smatram da smo svi plaćeni za svoje poslove. Što bi to značilo - da trebam trgovkinji platiti da me posluži i da litru mlijeka?! Mislim,  :? 
Ali to govorim sada kada je sve OK, da se nađem u situaciji da mi je dijete bolesno, ne znam...nisam 100% sigurna

----------


## a zakaj

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a najvise od svega bih osudjivala sustav koji podrzava takvo stanje.
> 
> 
> *TI* si, u tom slučaju, sustav koji podržava takvo stanje.


ja mislim da ne.
ne time sto dajem mito. Ja na to gledam kao na ucjenu. I definitivno ne mislim rusiti postojeci sustav na ledjima svog djeteta.
Postoje instance ciji je posao suzbijanje korupcije. I one ciji je posao organizacija efikasne zdravstvene skrbi. Kad one zazive, 'ja' vise necu biti prisiljena razmislajti o mitu.
mislim da sam za sustav odgovorna onoliko koliko sam mozda na glasackom listicu zaokruzila krivu opciju, i onoliko koliko sam se ne-angazirala kao dio civilnog drustva.

----------


## TinnaZ

kao što rekoh, nije isto kruh i život djeteta ...
Osim toga i konobarima se daju napojnice koje mogu iznositi koliko im je plaća mjesečno ... a ipak su čista čaša i nečiji život različite stvari.
Zubarima nitko ne daje mito, zašto? zato što imamo izbor.
Mislim da se mito kao fenomen javlja tamo gdje ne postoji izbor unutar nekog sustava.




> ajmo staviti mito u bolničkim krugovima (sa gledišta pacijenta) u ovo ozračje:
> - porod može utjecati na zdravlje i život djeteta i majke
> - svaka majka želi svojem čedu porod koji će na najbolji mogući način utjecati na njegov budući život
> - dobije informacije da nije sigurno da će dobiti najbolji tretman u tom i tom rodilištu
> - ali ona i dalje želi najbolje za svoje dijete
> - između toga stoji zakon
> - da li će stati na stranu zakona (i svjesno time potencijalno ugroziti sebe i dijete) ili će beskompromisno i svim raspoloživim sredstvima nastojati osigurati djetetu siguran početak (i sebi opstanak)
> - da li će se prepustiti na porodu potpunom strancu, o kojem ne zna apsolutno ništa, osim da nosi bijelu kutu i da je možda doktorica ili primalja (ne zna im niti imena)
> 
> Ovo razmišljanje bi mi bilo normalno za jednu majku prije poroda. Onda nakon poroda slijedi otrežnjenje - niti mito nije garancija niti humanog niti stručnog pristupa.

----------


## a zakaj

> Smatram da smo svi plaćeni za svoje poslove. Što bi to značilo - da trebam trgovkinji platiti da me posluži i da litru mlijeka?!


to mi je skroz drukcija situacija. uvijek mozes otici u drugi ducan, izderati se na trgovkinju ako je nesto skrivila, tuziti je sefu, poslati joj inspekciju...
isto tako ne odobravam nosenje bajadera svakoj osobi u bijeloj/plavoj kuti.
Ali, ako se nadjes u situaciji da ti dobrobit (zdravlje, ili cak zivot) djeteta ovise o tome da li ces platiti, i hoce li ga prema tome operirati netko strucan ili ne?

----------


## Kornelija i Borna

Dodajem...znači, u sadašnjoj situaciji mogu reći da sam totalni protivnik, ali ako se pojavi kakav zdravstveni problem...ma što ja znam? 
Iz istog razloga niti ne sudim nekog tko je pomislio da će se financijski riješiti nekakvih strahova i dvojbi. 
Uostalom, govorim iz osobnog iskustva, porodio me je vrlo dobar prijatelj, a u posjet mi dolazio zamjenik ravnatelja bolnice i mogu reći da sam imala drugačiji tretman; nisam ništa tražila, sestre i doktori su se sami nudili i bili IZRAZITO ljubazni.

----------


## Kornelija i Borna

> Kornelija i Borna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Smatram da smo svi plaćeni za svoje poslove. Što bi to značilo - da trebam trgovkinji platiti da me posluži i da litru mlijeka?!
> 
> 
> to mi je skroz drukcija situacija. uvijek mozes otici u drugi ducan, izderati se na trgovkinju ako je nesto skrivila, tuziti je sefu, poslati joj inspekciju...
> isto tako ne odobravam nosenje bajadera svakoj osobi u bijeloj/plavoj kuti.
> Ali, ako se nadjes u situaciji da ti dobrobit (zdravlje, ili cak zivot) djeteta ovise o tome da li ces platiti, i hoce li ga prema tome operirati netko strucan ili ne?


pa ako ćemo tako, i roditi se može u više bolnica, mislim da nitko nije vezan za neku određenu ustanovu, no vidim da smo pisale u isto vrijeme; nadam se da ćeš pročitati i ostatak mog odgovora

----------


## litala

ma ono sto ja kod onih koji su se mitom nekad posluzili, opravdavaju ga (pa makar se trudili da nadju tu neku ekstremnu situaciju u kojoj bi ga se kao moglo opravdati), misle ga koristit i tome slicno, totalno cudi je ovo: zasto na prvi mig da nesto nece ici, na drugi mig da se nesto ne moze napraviti, na treci mig da se to jednostavno ne moze tako - zasto se negdje, na nekom migu stane, i kaze - ok, sad cu platiti da dobijem sto zelim???

ja se nisam nasla u situaciji da mi nekom (ili meni) ovisi zivot o koncu. necu se stavljat u tudje cipele jer nije fer ni da pokusavam. ali duboko vjerujem da je jedino ispravno i jedino sto ce donijeti rezultate kakve ocekujemo, nadamo im se, zelimo ih - samo i iskljucivo trazenje istih. od prvog susreta s ustanovom (da tako kazem od portira) pa do najodgovornijih u istoj. treba ici redom, i ne stajati nigdje, dok se ne dodje do odgovora koji zadovoljavaju.

eto u to vjerujem. a o mitu vise ne zelim.

----------


## a zakaj

> roditi se može u više bolnica, mislim da nitko nije vezan za neku određenu ustanovu, no vidim da smo pisale u isto vrijeme; nadam se da ćeš pročitati i ostatak mog odgovora


jesam, oprosti.

ja sam se zapravo malo zanijela, pa vise i ne govorim konkretno o porodima, nego o mitu u zdravstvu opcenito.
ja vise nikad ne bih platila (ili trazila vezu) za porod, jer mislim da to nista ne osigurava, bas kao sto kaze tinnaz. Osim mozda kad znas da moras na carski.

----------


## TinnaZ

> pa ako ćemo tako, i roditi se može u više bolnica, mislim da nitko nije vezan za neku određenu ustanovu, no vidim da smo pisale u isto vrijeme; nadam se da ćeš pročitati i ostatak mog odgovora


 mi smo u prvom porodu otišli u drugu bolnicu, ali time stvar nije bila riješena, jer tamo nas je opet dočekao skup osoba bez imena i prezimena, koji nisu znali naše stavove i želje, a na molbu da razgovaramo su obećali da ćemo moći pitati sve što želimo "nakon što potpišemo" papir da se sa svim liječnikovim postupcima slažemo.
Kad sam potpisala taj papir, više nisam imala pravo ništa pitati   :Grin:  , odnosno kad sam pitala dobila sam odgovor kao i da nisam pitala "to vam je samo infuzija", epiziotomija - aha pa da to smo vam napravili jer svima radimo, itd.
Znači promjenom bolnice riješili smo samo jedan korak - a to je bilo prisustvo MM-a.
Da sam odlučila ostati u prvoj bolnici, prethodno dati mito (što nam se sugeriralo da smo propustili učiniti pa zato MM ne može biti prisutan), možda bih dobila bolji tretman. A možda ne bih. Ali bih sigurno kupila vrijeme da iznesem svoje želje. Što opet ne garantira da bih ih ostvarila, jer sam protiv indukcije pa bi možda na porodu bila sasvim deseta ekipa.
Znači mito ipak nije garancija.

----------


## a zakaj

> ma ono sto ja kod onih koji su se mitom nekad posluzili, opravdavaju ga (pa makar se trudili da nadju tu neku ekstremnu situaciju u kojoj bi ga se kao moglo opravdati), misle ga koristit i tome slicno,


ovo je izmedju ostalog islo mene.
ja se uopce ne opravdavam, samo govorim kako stvari kod mene stoje. Da ne bi ispalo da je juju jedina u cijeloj hr ponudila doktoru mito.

----------


## mamazika

KOliko znam, prije nekog vremena je bilo moguće, ne znam da li i sad, sasvim legalno, preko bolnice, s računom, platiti odabranom doktoru izvanredno dežurstvo i imati ga na porodu. Ne znam ni za jedan konkretni slučaj, ali osobno mi je bilo krivo što se nisam o tome raspitala i probala to učiniti, jer mi je pukao vodenjak u petak popodne, a trebala sam doći svom dr. u ponedjeljak ujutro. MOžda bi neke stvari prošle bolje da mi je on radio carski (možda i ne bi ali nikad neću znati).

----------


## Astralis

Upravo sam danas isla nesto do ST rodilista, i usuljala sam se u "zabranjeni dio" i kad sam vidila na sta to lici, jedna od prvih stvari koja mi je pala na pamet je bila da cu morati nekog potplatiti ako budem tu radjala... Inace sam protiv bilo kakvog mita, nikad nisam davala nikakav mito niti moji roditelji niti to podrzavam dapace... Ali ovo sto vidjeh   :No:   Kakve su te sobe, hodnici...Boze moj dragi   :Crying or Very sad:   Mislim da se bolje tretiraju kucni ljubimci nego rodilje...
Samo zelim sve najbolje svakome tko udje tamo!

----------


## martinaP

> Ali ovo sto vidjeh    Kakve su te sobe, hodnici...Boze moj dragi    Mislim da se bolje tretiraju kucni ljubimci nego rodilje...


Vjeruj mi, kad ideš roditi, zadnje na pameti su ti sobe i hodnici. Ja bih unaprijed potpisala da spavam na podu ta 3 dana, a da pristup bude human i neponižavajući.  Lijepo je kad su sobe uređene, ali zapravo je to prilično nebitno (meni).

(BTW, imaš jednu frišku lijepu priču iz Splita, nije sve tako crno   :Heart:  )

----------


## juju

mendula veli:



> Mislim da je ne-pružanje usluge za koju je plaćen mito najprirodnija, najlogičnija i najefikasnija izvaninstitucionalna kazna za davatelja/nuditelja mita.


iz toga zaključujem da po tvome mišljenju uzeti mito i ne učiniti ono za što si podmićen, zapravo jest pravi način borbe protiv korupcije.
mendula, molim te reci da se šališ jer me plaši ovo što pišeš.

mendula piše i ovo



> O podmićenim liječnicima već se puno pričalo u javnosti, i neka je. Manje se priča o pacijentima koji nude i daju mito. Moj prilog raspravi bio je na ovoj strani jer mi se čini zapostavljenom.


a zakaj ti je već dijelom odgovorila, pa bih se nadovezala na nju. u lancu onih koji daju i uzimaju mito  npr. na fakultetima, u prometu, na sudovima, pri zapošljavanju ili napredovanju, sklapanju poslova, javnim natječajima itd. (mogla bih fakat nastaviti do sutra), mislim da su pacijenti najdelikatnija skupina i da je nadasve neljudski osuđivati ih i staviti u isti koš s nekim tko potplaćuje prometnog policajca jer je uhvaćen pijan ili nekog tko plaća da bi bez truda došao do diplome.

ne misliš valjda da bi s onim riječkim kirurgom sad u zatvoru trebali čamiti svi oni srčani bolesnici koji su mu dali lovu iz straha da im srce neće izdržati čekanje na nekoj njegovoj listi.

daleko od toga da se uspoređujem s njima, ali uistinu se više ne mislim ovdje posipati pepelom i deseti put javno ispričavati što sam dala lovu.
tko me je htio i mogao shvatiti, shvatio je poslije mog prvog posta, a tko nije, ni moja disertacija na ovu temu ne bi mu pomogla.

još ću samo ukratko dočarati veselje mojih dvaju poroda i spremnost nekorupiranih da budu na usluzi. napominjem i da su moji porodi stvarno bili BEZ komplikacija, skoro da bih ih nazvala ugodnima.

pri prvom porodu sam bila u predrađaoni kad mi je puknuo vodenjak, u svitanje. sama sam doklipsala do sobe gdje su babice gledale reprizu finala story super nova music talents i saopćila sam im da je iz mene pljusnulo. rekle su mi: ma vi se cijelu noć tu prošetavate, dajte se vratite u krevet, doći će već netko da vas pogleda.
otprilike petnaestak-dvadeset minuta kasnije (nije baš da sam gledala na sat), kad su rafo i ekipa otpjevali svoje, došla je mrzovoljna babica, pregledala me i prijekorno mi saopćila: ženo, pa vi upravo rađate!
juraj se rodio par minuta kasnije.

porod broj dva.
čekam da me trudovi počnu rasturati svakih par minuta, budim muža i jurja, jurimo u bolnicu.
tamo mi na prijemu babica veli da je gužva i da moram čekati u čekaonici. sa mnom, osim muža i dvogodišnjeg sina, još 5 skoro-pa-očeva.
iz rađaone nitko pola sata ne dolazi po mene. kažem mužu: rodit ću u čekaonici. skoro-pa-očevi me gledaju u panici pogledom koji veli: nemoj stara pliz, poštedi nas tog veselja.
muž zove babicu, ona se pojavljuje, velim joj da ću roditi, ona mi ponavlja da nema kamo sa mnom, da se strpim (!), da je gužva, da je pola zagreba odlučilo roditi to jutro.
deset minuta kasnije, konačno me uvode unutra, par minuta nakon toga, rodila se ana.
još bih za kraj dodala da sam je rodila u svom najboljem skiny grudnjaku i najljepšoj trudničkoj majici. nije, naime, bilo vremena, da to skinem.

toliko od mene ovaj put.

----------


## mendula

> mendula veli:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Mislim da je ne-pružanje usluge za koju je plaćen mito najprirodnija, najlogičnija i najefikasnija izvaninstitucionalna kazna za davatelja/nuditelja mita.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Brzopleto zaključuješ   :Smile:  . Pravi način borbe protiv korupcije je striktno i promptno provođenje Zakona. Zato sam i napisala da je to izvaninstitucionalna kazna. Pomoglo bi također da postoji sustav zdrave konkurencije u zdravstvu. No, dok toga nema, mislim da potencijalna mogućnost ne-pružanja usluge prilično snažno obeshrabruje davanje love. Naravno da bi najbolje bilo odmah tu lovu vratiti i pacijenta (ili njegovog skrbnika) ljubazno ispratiti do vrata.




> mendula piše i ovo 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				O podmićenim liječnicima već se puno pričalo u javnosti, i neka je. Manje se priča o pacijentima koji nude i daju mito. Moj prilog raspravi bio je na ovoj strani jer mi se čini zapostavljenom.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Zaista ne vidim gdje sam ja u citiranom tekstu, i bilo gdje u postovima, stavila pacijente u isti koš s bilo kim. Pisala sam o liječnicima i pacijentima. Nije mi baš jasno što si htjela poručiti ovim odlomkom.

Budući da sam o temi napisala što sam imala, i budući da mi je blesavo ispravljati shvaćanja mojih postova umjesto obogaćivati raspravu, ovime završavam.

----------


## TinnaZ

ginekolozi i kirurzi, kažu oni ...  a zašto baš oni pitam se ja?



> Liječnici uzimaju mito od pacijenata preko odvjetnika 
> 
> Korupcija u hrvatskom zdravstvu poprimila je novi i dosad nezabilježen oblik. Mito liječnicima više ne predaju izravno pacijenti, nego odvjetnici. Oni koji to žele, sada novac povjeravaju odvjetničkim uredima, a liječnik s odvjetničkim uredom zaključuje fiktivni ugovor.
> 
> Liječnik tako više nije sumnjiv, jer više ne prima kuvertu na ruke, a uplaćeni novac pravda se kao ispunjenje tog fiktivnog ugovora. Liječnik i odvjetnik vjerojatno dijele novac i eventualne troškove te nelegalne transakcije.
> 
> Na taj je novi oblik primanja mita ovih dana upozorio predsjednik Hrvatskog liječničkog zbora dr. Hrvoje Šobat. Prema njegovim riječima, neke odvjetničke kancelarije upletene su u taj protuzakoniti posao upravo kako bi se prikrio trag novca, odnosno izbjeglo povezivanje liječnika s pacijentom.
> 
> - Premda nemam konkretnih dokaza da pojedini odvjetnici uzimaju mito za neke viđenije liječnike, informacije iz visokih stručnih krugova govori da postoji novi način organizacije korupcije u zdravstvu - tvrdi dr. Hrvoje Šobat.
> ...

----------


## Vatra

Korupcija je i nastala bas tako jedan da sam drugi pa treci nakon toga ljecnici se nauce pa traze i sami.
To je izjava jednog ljecnika ortopediji ne genikolog ali svejedno kaze da je prvi put primio mito jer su mu ga sami dali njegovi pacijenti pa nakon toga drugi treci sad i sam trazi kad neko neda.
Bila sam sokirana a sad kad citam ovog topica koliko ljudi sami daju mito   :Nope:

----------


## oka

> Znači mito ipak nije garancija.


Vjerujte mi mito nije nikakva garancija. I ja u strahu da li će sve proći u redu sa mojim djetetom i zbog svih ispričanih priča, dala sam mito i vjerujte mi ništa mi nije značilo, čak mislim da mi se obilo u glavu!   :Sad:  
Edukacijaaa je definitivno najvažnija!

----------


## †vanesax

Podižem iz prašine...

Zanima me da li ste na bilo koji način "počastile" osoblje (doktora, babice...) u porodilištu?
Ako jeste, kada je to bilo i od čega se sastojala čast?

----------


## MGrubi

MM je donio kolača

----------


## linolina

Većina rodilja koje znam dale su mito, a one koje nisu-znale su nekoga i rekle su da im je to pomoglo....zato me čudi zgražanje ovdje na forumu, ne vjerujem da se družim s nekom nereprezentativnom manjinom....
A gadi mi se, naravno, iz principa ne bih dala za sebe niti dajem....za dijete bih dala i više i nemoralnije od mita, kao i većina vas. 
A čemu mito, da nema efekta, ne bi  ljudi davali (ne, to nisu neuki ljudi, kao što neki komentiraju, nažalost). 
Konkretno, jedna osoba u mojoj obitelji je trebala hitno operaciju mozga i doktor je tražio mito- i dobio ga je (inače, čekala bi na operaciju 6 mjeseci), ja sam poludjela kad sam čula, ali iz današnje perspektive, nažalost, za svoje dijete bih isto uradila...proklete im pare!
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## linolina

> Dodajem...znači, u sadašnjoj situaciji mogu reći da sam totalni protivnik, ali ako se pojavi kakav zdravstveni problem...ma što ja znam? 
> Iz istog razloga niti ne sudim nekog tko je pomislio da će se financijski riješiti nekakvih strahova i dvojbi. 
> Uostalom, govorim iz osobnog iskustva, *porodio me je vrlo dobar prijatelj, a u posjet mi dolazio zamjenik ravnatelja bolnice i mogu reći da sam imala drugačiji tretman; nisam ništa tražila, sestre i doktori su se sami nudili i bili IZRAZITO ljubazn*i.


Ovo ti dođe pod isto, molim lijepo

----------


## Pepita

> Podižem iz prašine...
> 
> Zanima me da li ste na bilo koji način "počastile" osoblje (doktora, babice...) u porodilištu?
> Ako jeste, kada je to bilo i od čega se sastojala čast?


Zašto ih častiti??? Što rade svoj posao???  :? 
Ne pada mi na pamet...
Jedino im mogu idući put napraviti scenu budem li morala trpjeti nemar kao i ovaj put.

----------


## Vala

Ne bih im bila u koži, mora da u starosti svi drhte i počinju molit boga da im oprosti. Nude palače i dvorce, mole, mole, al uska su vrata i ostaje im samo poplocen put kovertama u pakao...

----------


## babel

*Vala* potpisujem!

----------


## Pepita

> Ne bih im bila u koži, mora da u starosti svi drhte i počinju molit boga da im oprosti. Nude palače i dvorce, mole, mole, al uska su vrata i ostaje im samo poplocen put kovertama u pakao...


x

----------


## betty blue

Tamo sam na onom topicu Ne vjerujem nikome napisala kako sam naivčina pa da i ovde to potvrdim....nisam imala pojam da se to radi  :shock: 

ne želim se zgražati, pročitala sam cijeli topic, kužim _zašto_ se podmićuje, ali nisam imala pojma da je u tolikoj mjeri _normalno_

doduše, na prvoj godini faksa, kad me uhvatila kontrola bez karte i frajer me izvede van tramvaja i namigiva mi i govori 
-Skupo ti je platit kaznu
-A jga, šta ću sad, naivno odgovaram
-Pa skupo ti je, kaže on
-Pa znam i ja da je skupo, nisam glupa! i dalje ne kužim što pokušava reći, premda namiguje toliko da mu je skoro oko ispalo
-Pa možemo se dogovoriti!! 
-Ahaaaaaa!!!! pa dobro, možemo....

Eto. Meni je to naprosto van domene razmišljanja. I kad me policija zaustavi, ako sam prekoračila brzinu, vodi se sličan razgovor. Zbilja, nikad kaznu nisam platila, a bome niti podmitila. Ovako to nekako:
-Vozili ste 80, ograničenje je 60.
-Znam
-Šta ćemo sad?
-Ne znam, Vi recite.
-Ajd (daje mi dokumente) drugi put pazi.

Ali što se doktora tiče, ja sam do danas živila u uvjerenju da se plaća samo za operacije i takve "velike" stvari. Mislim, svugdje me pitaju imam li vezu, i ja da nemam, uopće nisam shvatila da bih tu vezu trebala i platit :/

----------


## LIMA

Slažem se s onime što je TinnaZ negdje napisala - ni ja ne vidim preveliku razliku između toga da žena plati liječniku koji će doći (izvan svoga radnog vremena) na njezin porod i plaćanja babici da dođe iz Austrije - a sve iz istog razloga - da se osjeća opuštenije i sigurnije na porodu.

A isto tako ni praćenja trudnoće kod privatnih ginekologa koji istovremeno rade i na socijalno (zbog boljeg tretmana), iako bi on trebao jednako tretirati pacijentice i u bolnici i u svojoj privatnoj ambulanti (ako uopće ima svoju ambulantu - masa ih čak i koristi prostor i opremu bolnice). 

Najžalosnije je to što plaćaš - osjećaj povjerenja, sigurnosti, lijepu riječ, razumijevanje (dakle, ovdje se ne radi o "opipljivom" predmetu tansakcije   :Smile:  ) ustvari, plaćaš ono što bi se trebalo podrazumijevati da ćeš dobiti besplatno.

----------


## Smajlić

nikad nisam bila u situaciji da nudim mito, plaćam ili da ga od mene traže.

Bogu hvala.

----------


## Lili75

> Slažem se s onime što je TinnaZ negdje napisala - ni ja ne vidim preveliku razliku između toga da žena plati liječniku koji će doći (izvan svoga radnog vremena) na njezin porod i plaćanja babici da dođe iz Austrije - a sve iz istog razloga - da se osjeća opuštenije i sigurnije na porodu.
> 
> A isto tako ni praćenja trudnoće kod privatnih ginekologa koji istovremeno rade i na socijalno (zbog boljeg tretmana), iako bi on trebao jednako tretirati pacijentice i u bolnici i u svojoj privatnoj ambulanti (ako uopće ima svoju ambulantu - masa ih čak i koristi prostor i opremu bolnice). 
> 
> Najžalosnije je to što plaćaš - osjećaj povjerenja, sigurnosti, lijepu riječ, razumijevanje (dakle, ovdje se ne radi o "opipljivom" predmetu tansakcije   ) ustvari, plaćaš ono što bi se trebalo podrazumijevati da ćeš dobiti besplatno.


ovo crveno potpisujem, htjela bih samo normalan,prirodan porod bez intervencija ako je sve u redu sa mnom i bebom i bit će žalosno ako ću za taj zahtjev trebat platit određenom dr.

i čudi me kako se par žena zgražavalo nad davanjem "mita" jer i sama ga prezirem ali nažalost stanje u zdravtsvu je takvo , a "mito" garantira nekakav ljudskiji pristup (što bi inače trebalo bit normalno).

*Juju*, svaka čast na otvaranju ovakve teme, nadam se da si još na forumu !!!!

----------


## icyoh

besmisleno mi je polemizirati odobravam li mito (ne odobravam). No, da se radi o životu mog muža ili djeteta dala bih i puno više od novaca. 
Da mislim da će tih dvije, tri ili deset tisuća kuna koje ću tutnuti doktoru spasiti život osobe koju volim, podmitila bih bez razmišljanja. I licemjerno je tvrditi drukčije.

----------


## melange

> i čudi me kako se par žena zgražavalo nad davanjem "mita" jer i sama ga prezirem ali nažalost stanje u zdravtsvu je takvo , a "mito" garantira nekakav ljudskiji pristup (što bi inače trebalo bit normalno).


malo ti je puno kontradiktorna ova izjava.

prezireš mito, ali zdravstvo nam je takvo da se mito podrazumijeva da bi dobila ljudski tretman koji bi trebao biti normalan.
dala bi mito da se prema tebi ophode kako bi trebali i bez mita, ako sam dobro razumjela?

dalo bi se nadugo i naširoko raspravljati što je bilo prvo - mito ili doktori koji su si uzimali za pravo da ga traže. činjenica je da se naše zdravstvo (i ne samo zdravstvo) nalazi u začaranom krugu. potrebno je preuzeti obrazac ponašanja iz onog spota "to nisam jaa", ali nažalost, kad se radi o zdravlju, nekim ljudima je to skuplja opcija od mita. i doktori to shvaćaju i debelo iskorištavaju.

----------


## MGrubi

Lili75

moja poznanica je dala 500€ dotičnom da bude na njenom porodu
unaprid jer je takav uvjet
on se nije niti pojavio

----------


## petarpan

manje-više podpisujem sve što je iznjela a zakaj...
i da, da sam mogla, suhim bih zlatom platila da mi moj ginić bude prisutan na porodu...Jer mu vjerujem.A iza te moje vjere u njega stoji jedna poduža priča. i boli me džon za uvjete, daleko bih smirenija bila da je on bio tamo

----------


## boškarin

da se pridružim,prije 4 godine jedna od mojih cimerica je platila dr. negdje  3000 kn za carski tj. da joj dotični bude na porodu.
A mene je lijepo jedna sestra pitala otvoreno hoću li tražiti da mi taj i taj bude na porodu,odnosno, plati sinko. Ja sam je u čudu gledala, onako smanjenog kapaciteta mozga, rekla,sam joj ne treba, hvala. Tek poslije sam shvatila. Nisam platila, bili su mi drugi na porodu, i ne dam iz principa! Neću  niti sad. Sad sam pametnija, znat ću odgovoriti.  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> Lili75
> 
> moja poznanica je dala 500€ dotičnom da bude na njenom porodu
> unaprid jer je takav uvjet
> on se nije niti pojavio


*McGrubi*, baš dat unaprijed pa nisam valjda s kruške pala   :Laughing:  
A da sam na mjestu tvoje frendice, ne da bi mi ih morao vratiti nego bi požalio što se sa mnom spetljao, vjeruj mi na riječ?! Fakat mi je žao tvoje frendice, frajer je stvarno id..t  :shock: , a što drugo reći ???

Gle najradije ne bih ni ja davala, ali nažalost to će ovisit o situaciji. Moram ću procijenit i pouzdat se u svoju intuiciju, ali stvarno ne bih htjela da mi neki intervencijama sklon doktor napravi od poroda traumu, jer želim da mi porod bude i ostane "čarobno" iskustvo.

Ja sam osobno imala nekih problema u T. (neću navodit točno što nije ni bitno), dotični doktor koji radi u jednoj od naših poznatih bolnica nakon što mi je privremeno sanirao moj problem, naručio me u trudn.ambulantu u toj bolnici za 2 tj., međutim kad sam došla na kontrolu njega uopće nije bilo taj dan (a to je njegov dan u ambulanti), ne trebam ni spominjat da me je sestra na šalteru potiho uputila da odem taj isti dan popodne kod njega privatno. Ja sam to napravila jer nisam imala izbora, radi se o specifičnom problemu i jedini je dr. u Hrvatskoj koji je vrstan i maltene jedini stručnjak za tu problematiku, a i situacija je bila vrlo ozbiljna da ja nisam smjela ništa riskirat ( k tome smo bebu čekali duge 3 god.).  

Opet bih isto ponovila, uvjerena sam svaka od vas (tko kaže da ne bi, nije iskren) ,ali nije li to isto zapravo korupcija i mito, prisilit me da odem kod njega privatno   :Sad:   Sve je to otužno, ali bitno da smo sad beba i ja dobro, doduše na terapiji do poroda. Ta mi se bolnica zamjerila i u njoj ne namjeravam rodit.

Slažem se s *icyoh*  ne daj Bože tek da se radi o  životu i smrti nas i naših bližnjih, ma dala bih sve što mogu, a ne bih u toj situaciji razmišljala o mom podupiranju takvog sustava, tko kaže drugačije, kako reče icyoh, taj se licemjerno pretvara.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Baš mi je drago da je netko potegao tu temu jer sam rodila prije par mjeseci i imala dosta rasprava o  tome s  mužem i kolegicama s posla i baš me zanimalo što i drugi misle. Rodila sam 3 puta i nijednom nisam dogovarala ništa niti sam plaćala, iz čisto praktičnih razloga, a ne iz nekih visoko moralnih, iako, načelno smatram nemoralnim i očajnim što smo uopće u situaciji da o tome raspravljamo.
Na dva poroda je sve bilo OK, a na ovom trećem je bilo komplikacija, zakazala je stručnost  i profesionalnost  dežurne liječnice pa sam shvatila zašto je moj stav da ću i bez posebnog  dogovora dobiti maksimalnu stručnost  (ostale finese nisam ni očekivala) - ipak bio prenaivan.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nisam nikad pokušavala nešto dogovarati  jer je kod nas  organizacija posla u rodilištima takva da je vrlo mala vjerojatnost dobiti doktora od svog povjerenja na porodu. Ja sam o tome itekako razmišljala,ali  sam zaključila da ne bih imala obraza ikoga zvati izvan radnog vremena da bude sa mnom.  Palo mi je na pamet da toliko puno žena rađa da ti doktori ne bi ni trebali odlaziti doma niti spavati ako bi sa svakom od nas dogovarali ektra dolazak  na porod. Da sam kojim slučajem ipak odlučila nekoga zamoliti tu uslugu ne bi mi bilo ni na kraj pameti da mu to ne platim. Zašto? Zato što su to prekovremeni sati, svatko od nas je duboko povrijeđen kad mu poslodavac ne plati prekovremeni ili noćni rad, sindikati se dižu na noge za radnike zbog neplaćenih sati, a sad netko misli da će mu liječnik besplatno dolaziti od kuće tetošiti ga na porodu. Pa šta biste vi išli od doma svaki dan radi toga besplatno i pritom se osjećali super? Moje je mišljenje da su oni od svog  poslodavca, tj. države, podcijenjeni i potplaćeni, osobito mladi liječnici koji još nisu na osnovu  titula i staža ili dodatnog privatnog rada uspjeli zaraditi još koju pinjku.

 Ipak , ne mislim da tu potplaćenost  mi trebamo nadoknađivati, plaćamo zdravstvo iz svojih plaća jednako kao i oni, svatko jasno može vidjeti u poreznoj prijavi na kraju godine kako je lijepa cifra otišla u zdravstveno osiguranje. 
 :D Ima tu divnih primjera bez ikakva plaćanja, eto na Sv.Duhu, ja sam ih doživjela i naknadno ih počastila narescima i kolačima uz poruku "molim vas nastavite tako i budite dobri prema drugima kao prema  meni".   :Love:  
To mi se činilo poticanje dobra, htjela sam da znaju da se dobro vidi i cijeni .  :Kiss:  
Doživjela sam i loše i to itekako iskritizirala.   :Mad:  
Što se tiće plaćanja usluga MM se grozi na moj stav kako bih lijepo i pošteno ugovorila ekstra dolazak i to platila, za njega je nelegalno ujedno i nedopustivo, a ja na to fućkam, toliko sam ogorčena na vrlo legalne račune od struje, plina i ostalih komunalija da bih vrlo rado  stala na kraj toj legalnoj pljački,ali bi svaki takav pokušaj bio, naravno, ilegalan. MM  kaže da, kad bi praksa extra plaćanja u rodilištu bila legalna i uobičajena, značila  bi tešku diskriminaciju  žena s obzirom na imovinsko stanje. Slažem se i žalosno dodajem da kod nas nije sve kako treba legalno uređeno pa znamo da ne možemo unutar redovnog  sustava dobiti ono što nam treba i što zaslužujemo i razumijem zašto žene plaćaju za porod. No,  sigurno ne bih dozvolila da mi se nakon toga „plaćenik“ pravi toša, ako ne bi ispoštovao dogovor  okrenula bih ga naglavačke  i istresla one 2000 koje je znao elegantno staviti u džep, a poslije se praviti lud. Zahvalnost mogu pokazati prema liječniku, ali poniznost  nikako.

----------


## Lili75

*Nena-Jabuka,*

kako si samo lijepo sve sročila i najbolji si primjer istog jer imaš 2 različita iskustva.

Potpisujem te u tvojim stavovima.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> *Nena-Jabuka,*
> 
> Potpisujem te u tvojim stavovima.


Hvala Lili na razumijevanju, a dobro si odlučila ići kod nekog stručnog, baš sam htjela dodati temi kako žene i kad se nešto dogovaraju ponekad izaberu pogrešnog liječnika - ili bude pokvareni mućak pa se ne javi ili je toliko stručan da bi čovjek radije platio samo da mu ne bude u blizini,   kao što je bilo u u mom slučaju. Kakva bi meni bila korist od dogovora s doktoricom M. kad ona nije znala kako postupiti na porodu već sam u mukama morala dočekati noćnu smjenu i doktora H. da sve riješi u par minuta!

----------


## sne

> vanesax prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Podižem iz prašine...
> 
> Zanima me da li ste na bilo koji način "počastile" osoblje (doktora, babice...) u porodilištu?
> Ako jeste, kada je to bilo i od čega se sastojala čast?
> 
> 
> ...


Ne častiš nekoga zato što radi svoj posao. Častiš zato što si sretan, pa to sa svima želiš podijeliti. Nakon Leninog rođenja MM je častio kod sebe na poslu, naručio je ručak, onda je otišao kod mojih kolega na posao i njih častio, a na kraju naručio roštilj i za osoblje rađaone. Netko drugi im je donio i kolača, pa je bio kompletan ručak. To je nekako "neosobna" gast kojom kažeš : Mi smo danas postali roditelji, željeli bi vas sve ugostiti, radujte se sa nama ...... Da smo mogli, častili bi čitav grad ......

----------


## sne

gast=čast

----------


## MGrubi

> Ne častiš nekoga zato što radi svoj posao. Častiš zato što si sretan, pa to sa svima želiš podijeliti. Nakon Leninog rođenja MM je častio kod sebe na poslu, *naručio je ručak, onda je otišao kod mojih kolega na posao i njih častio, a na kraju naručio roštilj i za osoblje rađaone*. Netko drugi im je donio i kolača, pa je bio kompletan ručak. To je nekako "neosobna" gast kojom kažeš : Mi smo danas postali roditelji, željeli bi vas sve ugostiti, radujte se sa nama ...... Da smo mogli, častili bi čitav grad ......


pa nije ih "častio" novčanicama 100kn, 200kn, 500kn, 100€..

----------


## sne

Riječ "častiti" meni nije identična sa riječi "mito" ili "plaćanje za nešto"....
Kada ti dođu prijatelji na rođendan, ti ih počastiš, ne zato što su ti donjeli poklone, već zato što želiš podijeliti nešto lijepo sa njima.

----------


## MGrubi

nije, zato je u navodnicima

nije upitno počastiti sa kolačim i sl. nego je upitno dati novce
meni su govorili da je "običaj" dati sestri pri izlazu iz rodilišta 100kn
?

----------


## iridana2666

> nije, zato je u navodnicima
> 
> nije upitno počastiti sa kolačim i sl. nego je upitno dati novce
> meni su govorili da je "običaj" dati sestri pri izlazu iz rodilišta 100kn
> ?


Meni je ovo glupost. U Emiratima sestre ništa ne očekuju, upravo suprotno - od njih sam imala 'servis' kao u hotelu s 6 zvjezdica i još su mi poklonile lijepu pidjamicu za malenu, a kod nas iz principa nisam htjela dati ništa. Sama sam obukla bebu i izletila iz rodilišta. Jest da je sestra vikala za mnom, ali tko ju šljivi   :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

Curke,

mislim da je došlo do nesporazuma, govorite zapravo o istome samo različitim jezicima: obje spominjete čašćenje kolačima ili klopom, no...svejedno kako će te to nazvati...
pretpostavljam da je *McGrubi* tu stavila pod "mito" da sad ne otvara novu temu, a ova joj se činila najbližom...

----------


## litala

meni nije jasno kako mozete izjednaciti - cascenje prijatelja i "cascenje" osoblja neke ustanove? :/  :Rolling Eyes: 

ili vam prijatelji dolaze na rodjendan jer im je to posao? za to su i inace placeni a vi ih castite samo da se osigurate da ce se dobro provesti i pristojno ponasati?  :Razz: 



i ono izjednacavanje placanja ginekologu da nekog "porodi" u hrvatskom rodilistu i dolazak babice iz austrije?  :Rolling Eyes: 

ginekolog radi u ustanovi koja se financira iz sustava koji dobiva novac i iz placa poreznih obveznika ove drzave. znaci - covjek ima svoj posao i svoju placu (neovisno o tome sto je i kako radio taj mjesec). ako njemu placas nesto - placas mimo njegove place, na crno, bez racuna i cjenika. babica je zena koja obavlja posao za koji u svojoj "ustanovi" (kuci za radjanje ili kako joj je vec organiziran taj njen "obrt za pomoc pri porodu"  :Wink: ) ima cjenik za usluge koje pruza, i ako je zelis kod sebe na porodu - platis joj uslugu po cjeniku.


ajde da se rasprava vodi o pojavama koje se mogu svesti pod isti nazivnike, ne o dijametralno suprotnima i totalno neuporedivima  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

a smiju li te babice dolaziti u našu zemlju raditi?

----------


## litala

ok, ajmo sad o elektivnom carskom  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 



ne pricam o tome smije li ona doc ili ne. ja govorim o sustavu placanja.


isto bi bilo usporediti ginekologa koji radi u bolnici i "platis" ga da ti dodje na porod ili ginekologa koji bi bio (zamislimo to tako) "freelancer" pa mu ti platis - po njegovom cjeniku usluga - da dodje na tvoj porod u bolnicu.

ovog prvog mitis, ovog drugog - placas.

----------


## Mima

mitiš ga jer nema legalnog okvira da ga platiš

----------


## sladjanaf

> a smiju li te babice dolaziti u našu zemlju raditi?


ne smiju.

----------


## litala

> mitiš ga jer nema legalnog okvira da ga platiš


al on vec jest legalno placen za taj posao - zato ja uporno ne mogu shvatiti vasu logiku... :/ on radi u toj ustanovi, prima placu za svoj posao - zasto ga jos ekstra treba placat?  ili mislis/vjerujes da on, kad bi dosao na neciji porod van svog vremena - to ne bi imao zabiljezeno na nekakvoj "radnoj listi" ili rasporedu i da za taj dolazak on od te svoje ustanove ne bi dobio placu? jer, kad ne bi nigdje zapisao da je bio na svom radnom mjestu, a van svog radnog vremena - onda bi i on bio ilegalan na svom vlastitom radnom mjestu... zar ne?

----------


## icyoh

> mitiš ga jer nema legalnog okvira da ga platiš


X 

i samo nadodajem da je meni čašćenje jedno te isto bez obzira koga i zašto častim. Ispečem li janjca zbog rođenja djeteta za prijatelje, susjede, doktore ili svakoga tko prođe mojom ulicom - svejedno. Janjac je jer ja želim podijeliti svoju sreću sa svim ljudima.
I bitno je istaknuti razliku između tog janjca i npr. 500€ koje bi netko dao doktoru da me (hipotetski) porodi dok dubim na glavi. Janjac je poklon i ne očekujem protučinidbu. Za 500€ očekujem protučinidbu. Jedno je poklon, drugo mito.

----------


## litala

> Jedno je poklon, drugo mito.



slazem se   :Smile:  (za divno cudo  :Wink:   :Razz: )


a buduci imam "problema" oko shvacanja kad je sto poklon, a kad mito - o tome diskutiram  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mitiš ga jer nema legalnog okvira da ga platiš
> 
> 
> al on vec jest legalno placen za taj posao - zato ja uporno ne mogu shvatiti vasu logiku... :/ on radi u toj ustanovi, prima placu za svoj posao - zasto ga jos ekstra treba placat?  ili mislis/vjerujes da on, kad bi dosao na neciji porod van svog vremena - to ne bi imao zabiljezeno na nekakvoj "radnoj listi" ili rasporedu i da za taj dolazak on od te svoje ustanove ne bi dobio placu? jer, kad ne bi nigdje zapisao da je bio na svom radnom mjestu, a van svog radnog vremena - onda bi i on bio ilegalan na svom vlastitom radnom mjestu... zar ne?


Hm, ne, apsolutno ne mislim da su doktori plaćeni ako dođu na nečiji porod izvan svog radnog vremena. Tko bi ih za to platio i zašto? To je, naravno, ilegalno - samo što mene činjenica da je to ilegalno ne bi spriječila da se pobrinem za doktora na porodu, isto kao što cure koje zovu babice iz Austrije činjenica da to možda baš i nije legalno ne sprečava. Ja mislim da bi to trebalo biti legalno i imati cijenu (oboje).

----------


## Lili75

Slažem se s curama, jednako je protuzakonito plaćat babicu iz Austrije da te dođe porodit u Hrvatsku, kao i platit ginekologu da te dođe porodit van radnog vremena, o čemu mi ovdje pričamo?!!

Kao što tebi *litala* nije jasna razlika između poklona i mita i onoga što dobivaš zauzvrat (kod mita), tako je nama ostalima jasno da je ilegalna i babica iz AU kao i "plaćeni" porod.

Ja bome očekujem za svoje prekovremene da budem plaćena, pa možda ginekolozi svoje dizanje usred noći i dolazak na porod smatraju svojim "prekovremenim", čak i da dr. to ne smatra,  ja bi se osjećala dužnom nagraditi ga na neki način jer mi je učinio uslugu.

----------


## litala

a vidis, ja mislim da smo opet nesto pomijesali...

nije ilegalno platiti austrijsku babicu - placas je po njenom cjeniku za uslugu koju pruza. to sto je (ogradit cu se pa cu reci - vrlo vjerojatno, jer stvarno ne znam pravnu pozadinu toga) ilegalno sto ona dolazi svoju uslugu pruziti u drugu zemlju - to je drugi par postola. 

mozes platiti i nekog inozemnog dizajnera interijera da ti dodje urediti kucu - jel mozes? mozes. platis po njegovom cjeniku. sad, jel ilegalno sto je on dosao svoj posao raditi u zemlji u kojoj nema verificiranu diplomu - to nema veze s placanjem. moguce da ne smije to raditi, a moguce da smije. njegov problem. ko i kod babice.

----------


## icyoh

meni je jasno da je ilegalno platiti doktoru "ispod stola" da mi dođe na porod. I to mi je potpuno   :Rolling Eyes:   Puno transparentnije bi bilo kada bi zakonski omogućili rodiljama da njihov ginekolog prisustvuje porodu. I tu potpisujem Lili - ako taj ginekolog nije u smjeni, to mu treba platiti kao dodatno (makar i iz džepa rodilje, ne HZZOa). jer tko bi inače od doktora došao na porod u pola noći za badava (ako su npr na g.o.)? Pa i oni imaju život. 
Uz to treba uzeti u obzir da je meni rođenje mog djeteta najbitniji  događaj u svemiru. A mom doktoru je to naprosto posao za koji je plaćen.

I još nešto - ja mogu imati visoke principe i standarde i biti najmoralnija osoba na svijetu. No sve to pada u vodu kada se radi o mom djetetu. Naravno da smo svi protiv podmićivanja doktora. A opet naravno da bih platila (svakome kome treba, bilo zakonito ili ne) da život moj sina ovisi o tome. Puno važniji mi ježivot mog dijeteta od mojih moralnih vrijednosti.

----------


## Cubana

> Ja bome očekujem za svoje prekovremene da budem plaćena, pa možda ginekolozi svoje dizanje usred noći i dolazak na porod smatraju svojim "prekovremenim"..


Po meni je to puno više od prekovremenog. Za prekovremeni si spreman, a porod ti može potpuno poremetiti planove, npr. baš si na tečaju padobranstva kad zvoni mobitel...  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Mene nije briga da je sto puta ilegalno. Ja mislim da treba biti legalno, i da je to što je ilegalno loše i pogrešno. Meni bi bilo normalno da žena ako hoće nazove svog doktora (bilo kojeg, ne mora raditi u bolnici) i da joj on dođe na porod. I normalno da to treba platiti (osiguranje, iz svog džepa, bilo kako), Onako kako doktoru Hakstablu u Cosby showu zazvoni telefon pa on kaže - opa, gospođa ta i ta rađa i odjuri. I uopće me nije briga za austrijske babice, niti mi je želja stavljati ta dva stila poroda jedan kontra drugoga, samo su mi te babice poslužile kao primjer (kad su već spomenute) toga da činjenica da nešto nije posve po zakonu neće spriječiti ženu da postupi kako želi kad se radi o njenom porodu (jer plaćanje ilegalne usluge sasvim sigurno nije legalno).

Ja sam imala užasno kompliciranu trudnoću i prijetila mi je hospitalizacija od prvog dana - i, DA, značilo mi je nešto, i davalo mi je sigurnost to što sa imala 'svojeg' doktora u bolnici, što je postojao netko tko me znao i tko je poznavao moj slučaj, i, DA, htjela sam da mi taj čovjek bude na porodu, ma kakav porod bio. I bila sam to spremna platiti.
(druga stvar što su se svi moji planovi pokazali kao puste tlapnje   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## MGrubi

> meni je jasno da je ilegalno platiti doktoru "ispod stola" da mi dođe na porod. I to mi je potpuno    Puno transparentnije bi bilo kada bi zakonski omogućili rodiljama da njihov ginekolog prisustvuje porodu. I tu potpisujem Lili - ako taj ginekolog nije u smjeni, to mu treba platiti kao dodatno (makar i iz džepa rodilje, ne HZZOa). jer tko bi inače od doktora došao na porod u pola noći za badava (ako su npr na g.o.)? Pa i oni imaju život. 
> Uz to treba uzeti u obzir da je meni rođenje mog djeteta najbitniji  događaj u svemiru. A mom doktoru je to naprosto posao za koji je plaćen.
> .


x
zakon to treba omogućiti
sve šta ti osiguranje ne pokriva - plaćaš sam
i to bi bilo uredu

----------


## MGrubi

jučer je bilo govora o nekom ljeku protiv osteroporoze koji za 22 lipe je izbaćen sa liste HZZO-a

zašto ne bi osiguranje pokrivalo lijek do određenog iznosa, a dalje doplati sam?
a ne samo izbaciti lijek sa liste

----------


## linolina

[quote="icyoh"]


> i. Janjac je poklon i ne očekujem protučinidbu. Za 500€ očekujem protučinidbu. Jedno je poklon, drugo mito.


Janjac je simbol-mita u u državnoj službi, molim lijepo   :Laughing:  . Izaberi drugu živinu.

----------


## koryanshea

janjac je mito ako ga kriomice daš samo doktoru
a čašćenje ako napraviš gozbu i počastiš ne samo doktora, nego i ostale koji su pomogli

pršut, fina riba, skupi konjak... nije bitno šta je

----------


## litala

> Mene nije briga da je sto puta ilegalno. Ja mislim da treba biti legalno, i da je to što je ilegalno loše i pogrešno. Meni bi bilo normalno da žena ako hoće nazove svog doktora (bilo kojeg, ne mora raditi u bolnici) i da joj on dođe na porod. I normalno da to treba platiti (osiguranje, iz svog džepa, bilo kako), Onako kako doktoru Hakstablu u Cosby showu zazvoni telefon pa on kaže - opa, gospođa ta i ta rađa i odjuri. I uopće me nije briga za austrijske babice, niti mi je želja stavljati ta dva stila poroda jedan kontra drugoga, samo su mi te babice poslužile kao primjer (kad su već spomenute) toga da činjenica da nešto nije posve po zakonu neće spriječiti ženu da postupi kako želi kad se radi o njenom porodu (jer plaćanje ilegalne usluge sasvim sigurno nije legalno).
> 
> Ja sam imala užasno kompliciranu trudnoću i prijetila mi je hospitalizacija od prvog dana - i, DA, značilo mi je nešto, i davalo mi je sigurnost to što sa imala 'svojeg' doktora u bolnici, što je postojao netko tko me znao i tko je poznavao moj slučaj, i, DA, htjela sam da mi taj čovjek bude na porodu, ma kakav porod bio. I bila sam to spremna platiti.
> (druga stvar što su se svi moji planovi pokazali kao puste tlapnje   )



slazem sa s tobom da bi "pozivanje" odabranog lijecnika na porod trebala biti legalna mogucnost. ne ulazim u razradu nacina placanja takve usluge - nebitno je.

ono sto mene "zbunjuje" je ovo - recimo da pero i djuro rade u istoj bolnici, u istom rodilistu. pero je moj izabrani lijecnik, ginekolog i zelim da dodje kad ja budem radjala. ok, kaze on - to zadovoljstvo kostat ce vas dodatnih (nelegalnih) 1000necega. ok, kazem ja, zadovoljna.

e sad, meni porod krene u nedjelju navecer, i u 11.30 dolazim u rodiliste. u rodilistu me docekuje dr. djuro - njegova je smjena i on je dezurni lijecnik te noci. 

a ja zovem dr. peru da dodje on, da bude samnom. i dodje i on. i bude samnom.

i sad me zanima - jel se dr.pero prijavio da je stigao u bolnicu (to je, uostalom, njegovo uobicajeno i posve legalno radno mjesto)? jel se prijavio da je te noci, van svog radnog vremena dosao raditi? ako se prijavio - jel onda za te "ekstra" sate (s drugim pitanjem - kako ih je pravdao? navale na boxove te noci nije bilo, radjam sama na cijelom katu? ni djuro ni onaj drugi dr koji je tamo kunjao pred teveom nemaju posla...) dobio i prekovremeno od bolnice? s dodatkom za nocni rad? ili se nije prijavio, jer je ionako dosao kao - "vanjski" suradnik?

moj se porod dalje zakomplicira, zavrsim na stolu, porod hitno dovrsen carskim rezom...

tko je tu sad odgovoran lijecnik? pero kojem sam platila ili djuro cije me ime docekalo na prijemnom salteru? kako djuro moze opravdati da se dogodila frka? ako me on nije ni jednom pogledao? kako ce pero opravdati da je uopce bio, kamoli da se nesto pod njegovom paskom zakompliciralo? zasto bi djuro preuzeo odgovornost za nesto sto je pero radio, dobio pare, prakticki "neodgovoran" jer ga u tom periodu, kao, "nije bilo na radnom mjestu - spavao je kuci snom pravednika"? :/


koga bi ja mogla tuziti? djuru koji je bio dezuran (i koji je, valjda, legalno i odgovoran za sve sto se dogadja pod njegovim dezurstvom?) ili fantoma peru (koji, legalno gledajuci, nije ni bio u rodilistu u to doba?)?


eto. znam da sam malo skrenula s teme, al eto, ovo me vec par dana bas zanima kako bi funkcioniralo...

jer mi "dolazak" ginekologa na porod u bolnicu izgleda kudikamo kompliciraniji od "asistiranja" porodu kod kuce (dosla primalja ili ginekolog) :/

----------


## betty blue

samo ću se referirat na negdjegore spominjanje primalje iz Austrije - ne ulazeći u način poroda - ona svoju samostalnu djelatnost smije obavljati u Austriji, jer ta država ima uređen pravni okvir za tu djelatnost, dok u Hrvatskoj ona tu svoju djelatnost ne smije obavljati, jer u RH nema tog zakona. Bez obzira na postojeći cjenik u Austriji, ona je crna ko onaj švercer s pijace. 
I sad da budem malo humoristična, kad plaćate babicu iz Austrije vi ustvari varate državu i izvozite novac, a kad platite našeg doktora onda samo varate državu - vrlo je vjerovatno da će taj doktor novac potrošiti ovdje u RH i time potaknuti proizvodnju   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

ali babica iz Austrije nudi porod kod kuće
mislim da to neće ni za živu glavu ponuditi niti jedan doktor

----------


## Mima

A što ako nešto pođe loše na porodu kod kuće? Tko će zvati Hitnu, rodilja ili ilegalna babica? Hoće li babica bolničarima reći u čemu misli da je problem i time se razotkriti, ili će se praviti da plete čarape i glumiti rodiljinu baku koja se tu slučajno zatekla? I što ako rodilja kasnije pomisli da je do problema došlo radi babičine pogreške, može li ju tužiti? 

Eto, ne znam odgovore na ova pitanja kao što ne znam niti na ova o bolnici. Teren je sklizak, ipak se radi o nelegalnim radnjama. Ne poznajem bolničke propise pa nisam niti sigurna da liječnik koji radi u nekoj bolnici ne smije izvan svog radnog vremena doći u nju i obavljati posao. (u svakom slučaju znam da su mi i dijete a i mene liječnici u bonici pregledavali i izvan svojih radnih vremena i to uredno dokumentirali). U svakom sam slučaju sigurna da doktori jako dobro jedni druge pokrivaju pa bi Đuro i Pero smislili izlaz iz gore opisanih situacija bolje od mene.

----------


## Mima

> I sad da budem malo humoristična, kad plaćate babicu iz Austrije vi ustvari varate državu i izvozite novac, a kad platite našeg doktora onda samo varate državu - vrlo je vjerovatno da će taj doktor novac potrošiti ovdje u RH i time potaknuti proizvodnju


Osim ako potroši na skijanje u Austriji   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> Tko će zvati Hitnu, rodilja ili ilegalna babica?


rodilja
postupak je isti kao i kod svih hitnih poroda: na brodu, u auti ...

----------


## betty blue

> betty blue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I sad da budem malo humoristična, kad plaćate babicu iz Austrije vi ustvari varate državu i izvozite novac, a kad platite našeg doktora onda samo varate državu - vrlo je vjerovatno da će taj doktor novac potrošiti ovdje u RH i time potaknuti proizvodnju  
> 
> 
> Osim ako potroši na skijanje u Austriji


zato sam i napisala "vrlo vjerojatno"   :Grin:  
al ja ću rodit u 6om mjesecu (iako nemam namjeru plaćat doktora) i da mu platim čisto sumnjam da bi išao skijat s tim parama - al možda bi otišao u crnu goru na ljetovanje (crnu goru s obzirom na kriz, jelte)   :Grin:

----------


## koryanshea

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Tko će zvati Hitnu, rodilja ili ilegalna babica?
> 
> 
> rodilja
> postupak je isti kao i kod svih hitnih poroda: na brodu, u auti ...


osim što imaš i jednu stručnu osobu koja je bila prisutna i koja bi možda mogla pomoći svojim stručnim mišljenjem...

----------


## MGrubi

bilo bi ne-fer tražiti od te babice da ugrozi sebe

kad ulaziš u porod kod kuće moraš biti spreman na situaciju "šta ako" i imati plan za nju

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Cure, baš ste lijepo zabrijale i užasno ste smiješne (mislim pozitivno smiješne), a htjela sam dodati da sam kao svjedok "sa strane" čula i vidjela da "dogovoreni" liječnik nije došao osobno od doma u rađaonicu (porod je bio negdje oko 10 navečer) već je zvao kolege u rađaonicu  da se pobrinu jer je "ta pacijentica njegova". 
Naravno, odmah je u njezinom boksu bilo njih troje, a ja sam u svom mogla slobodno porazbijati sav inventar i  nitko to ne bi primjetio. Pukim slučajem ta mi je, inaše vrlo simpatična mlada cura, bila cimerica u sobi i rekla mi je da ne zna (ili nije htjela reći) koliko je plaćeno tom docu za ekstra brigu jer je "njezin tata sve s njim sredio".
Hoću reći da oni interno znaju kako stvari stoje, ima tu niz načina kako mogu učiniti uslugu pacijentu, a da se pokrivaju  međusobno, ali onda kad HOĆE, mislim da tu jaču ulogu igra privatno poznanstvo i povjerenje jer im se ne isplati i nije im nevolja baš sa svakim tko izvadi pare pristati na poseban dogovor.

----------


## Anci

> bilo bi ne-fer tražiti od te babice da ugrozi sebe


a fer je da traži 1000 eura (ili koliko?)

----------


## MGrubi

to je još malo sa obzirom da možda ugrožava svoj posao
ne znam da li ima sankcije ako obavi svoj posao u stranoj državi di nema licencu

kad ulaziš u ilegalu trebaš biti svjestan da je sve tvoja odgovornost
nitko te nije tjerao na to

----------


## linolina

> janjac je mito ako ga kriomice daš samo doktoru
> a čašćenje ako napraviš gozbu i počastiš ne samo doktora, nego i ostale koji su pomogli
> 
> pršut, fina riba, skupi konjak... nije bitno šta je


Kriomice? Ma, kako ćeš janjca kriomice uvest u na odjel?  :?  
Znači, ako dam 500 eura-ne kriomice-nije mito?

Nema veze, mislim da zakon određuje to po iznosu- do 500 kuna je dar, a sve dalje je mito (pa kolko dotur more pojist mesine, ako ne mere puno-onda je dar, valjda)  :Grin:

----------


## betty blue

linolina, ali ako mm u bolnicu donese janje ili tele, nebitno, i kaže svima danas ja častim ručkom, dođite na janjetinu - onda to ne bi trebalo biti mito. Ali opet, neki profesori su trenustno s optužnicom za iskorištavanje ovlasti zbog dvi plate pršuta.
Također je bitno da se onih 500-1000 eura daju prije samog čina poroda

ali ako se meni osoblje bolnice jako omili za vrijeme poroda i fudu baš ono fini prema meni, zašto mm ne bi sutra toj babici kupio merci bombonjeru ili počastio ćevapima?

----------


## mim

> samo ću se referirat na negdjegore spominjanje primalje iz Austrije - ne ulazeći u način poroda - ona svoju samostalnu djelatnost smije obavljati u Austriji, jer ta država ima uređen pravni okvir za tu djelatnost, dok u Hrvatskoj ona tu svoju djelatnost ne smije obavljati, jer u RH nema tog zakona. Bez obzira na postojeći cjenik u Austriji, ona je crna ko onaj švercer s pijace.


Meni se čini da je i crnija jer ona svoju djelatnost ne smije obavljati bez licence, a u Hrvatskoj je nije verificirala. Osim toga-a kome plaća porez? Hrvatskoj ne, Austriji također ne jer porod u njoj nije ni obavila. Vrlo crno...  :/  

Btw, nitko nije spomenuo slijedeći primjer: privatni ginekolog koji ne radi u bolnici, ali ima pravo u njoj poroditi svoje pacijentice za određenu sumu koju bolnici plaća dotični liječnik, a ne rodilja. Ja sam imala takav slučaj i cijena poroda bila je jasna ko dan. Druga stvar je što mi doktor nije bio na porodu jer ga je nakon mog prijema MM nazvao i rekao kako stvari stoje pa je doktor zaključio da ću biti brzo gotova i kako sve to super ide i bez njega pa nije želio napraviti nam dodatni trošak. Koji deal ima s bolnicom-ne znam, ali znam da sam legalno i s računom mogla platiti svoj porod kao i običan pregled. Meni se to čini kao jako dobra varijanta.

----------


## Vala

Zar stvarno mislite da austrijanke kod poroda placaju mito ili traze svog doktora? Ja mislim da je njima svejedno tko ih porađa jer svi doktori i babice imaju slican odnos prema njima. 

Dok kod nas trebaš imati vezu ili platiti da se ponašaju kao prema ljudskom bicu. To je glavni razlog ogorcenja i  to bi se trebalo promjeniti!  

Vi se jos brinete oko neplacenog poreza babici iz Austrije :shock:

----------


## melange

> l Ali opet, neki profesori su trenustno s optužnicom za iskorištavanje ovlasti zbog dvi plate pršuta.


jesu li pršut dobili prije ili poslije sređivanja ispita?

jer




> Također je bitno da se onih 500-1000 eura daju *prije* samog čina poroda

----------


## betty blue

melange,

poslije.

baš zato i kažem.

Inače, kad je moja mama rodila najmlađeg brata tata je konačno napravio ono o čem je ona samo sanjala u prethodnim porodima - kupio joj cvijeće ( a babici tzv. kesu). I dođe on u rodilište a babica s vrata "Joj kako divan buket, hvala!" i uzela cvijeće. Mama je dobila kavu i šećer i onaj sok mutikaš...

----------


## MGrubi

> l
> ali ako se meni osoblje bolnice jako omili za vrijeme poroda i fudu baš ono fini prema meni, zašto mm ne bi sutra toj babici kupio merci bombonjeru ili počastio ćevapima?


poklon do 500kn vrijednosti nije mito

----------


## mačkulina

a ne znam što da kažem pametno na ovu temu...

Ideologija, stav i karakter forumaša koji zastupaju tezu - ništa platiti - ja duboko poštujem i takvim se ljudima  iz dubine duše divim. 
Oni su po mom sudu oličenje principa, ponosa te svega što ja nažalost u ovoj situaciji i temi - nisam.

Kod mene je drugačiji slučaj, toliko sam ispatila sa prvom trudnoćom i porodom.. da su se u mom tugovanju i granice morala pomaknule...
Pomaknulo mi se je i princip percepcije same mitologije kao i način njezinog opstanka.
Ako će tih 500 Eura ili 1000 Eura biti moj psihički mir i moja (nazovimo) potrebitija skrb...ma dati ću mu i to... ali neka bude sve dobro odrađeno, napravljeno...

Jadno je da ja kao pravnik tako razmišljam i sramim se ovoga što pišem ali kažem..nakon moje tragedije sa prvom bebicom..totalno su se stavovi i principi pomaknuli..

Postadoh svjesna da živim u zemlji gdje živim, da nije stvar u meni da li ću ja dati novac i tjerati neki princip..jer ako neću ja, dati će neka druga i opet se začarani krug nastavlja vrtjeti..

A roditelj kao roditelj svaki je isti... štediš, mučiš se .. i odista bi sve napravio samo da sve prođe onako kako bi trebalo proći

----------


## mihim

> Kad bi drugi put rađala dogovorila bi se s nekom babicom i njoj bi platila ako bi bila mogućnost da mi ona dođe na porod van svoje smjene.


 ja sam htjela molit sr. KARMELU   :Heart:   da bude i drugi put samnom, ali  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## daisy30

ja razumijem cure koje kažu da bi dale sve na svijetu, a ne samo stari prljavi kup novaca samo da sve bude dobro sa voljenom bebom, mužem, članom obitelji....iako se ja sada spremam na porod i ćvrsto ne namjeravam nikom ništa plaćati.

Isto tako, svjesna sam da ako se dogodi nešto što bi mi ugrozilo dijete, 100% ću do kraja života imati dilemu i muku tipa "da li sam to mogla spriječiti?"
A da se to dogodi nečijom krivnjom, 100% sam sigurna da bi taj netko ostao bez nečeg svojeg vrlo dragocjenog, prvo na primjer svojih koljena....a niti to nije legalno, zar ne? 

Savjest pojedinca je, kao što mu i ime govori, individualna i trebalo bi ostaviti svakom da odlučuje za sebe....i poslije snosi posljedice svoje odluke....to je jedna od najtežih stvari u životu....

Doktori imaju svoju savjest, a roditelji svoju. Tek sada to počinjem naslućivati (postat ću majka po prvi puta).......

----------


## pomikaki

> Cure, baš ste lijepo zabrijale i užasno ste smiješne (mislim pozitivno smiješne), a htjela sam dodati da sam kao svjedok "sa strane" čula i vidjela da "dogovoreni" liječnik nije došao osobno od doma u rađaonicu (porod je bio negdje oko 10 navečer) već je zvao kolege u rađaonicu  da se pobrinu jer je "ta pacijentica njegova". 
> Naravno, odmah je u njezinom boksu bilo njih troje, a ja sam u svom mogla slobodno porazbijati sav inventar i  nitko to ne bi primjetio.


a mogu ja nekom platiti da mi _ne ulaze_ u boks?   :Laughing:  

nego ajde da budem ozbiljna, mačkulina, pa sad koliko čujem postoje i privatna rodilišta. Ako već daješ nekom novce, zar ne bi bilo bolje da odeš tamo, daš tu lovu legalno i budeš sigurna da ćeš dobiti tu skrb koju si platila?

----------


## mihic

Meni je ova tema prestrašna!
Nemojte se ljutiti, ne bih htjela nikoga uvrijediti, ali TAKO je svejedno je li nešto dano prije ili nakon poroda  :Sad:  i u kojoj količini ili vrijednosti

Ja osuđujem sve one koji daju bilo što bilo kome, jer svi mi od svojih, reći ću, teško zarađenih novaca dajemo jedan veliki dio za zdravstvo, školovanje i sl. Svaki taj liječnik, profesor je plaćen da obavlja taj posao savjesno i korektno.

Plaćamo li prodavačici u dućanu da bude ljubazna? Ne, a zašto, zato što je prodavačica? Plaćamo li frizeru da nam napravi malo bolju frizuru? Ne, zato što se od njega očekuje da napravi najbolje što može..

Da nema onih koji nude ne bi bilo ni onih koji traže! Svima ostalima bi također bilo bolje jer bi se prema njima ponašali sa malo više poštovanja.

----------


## AKA_ZG

> Meni je ova tema prestrašna!
> Nemojte se ljutiti, ne bih htjela nikoga uvrijediti, ali TAKO je svejedno je li nešto dano prije ili nakon poroda  i u kojoj količini ili vrijednosti
> 
> Ja osuđujem sve one koji daju bilo što bilo kome, jer svi mi od svojih, reći ću, teško zarađenih novaca dajemo jedan veliki dio za zdravstvo, školovanje i sl. Svaki taj liječnik, profesor je plaćen da obavlja taj posao savjesno i korektno.
> 
> Plaćamo li prodavačici u dućanu da bude ljubazna? Ne, a zašto, zato što je prodavačica? Plaćamo li frizeru da nam napravi malo bolju frizuru? Ne, zato što se od njega očekuje da napravi najbolje što može..
> 
> Da nema onih koji nude ne bi bilo ni onih koji traže! Svima ostalima bi također bilo bolje jer bi se prema njima ponašali sa malo više poštovanja.


potupuno se slažem s tobom!

Ljudi su sami krivi za izopačenost i lakomost liječnika i bolničkog osoblja. Oni sami su izabrali to zanimanje i na njima je da ga rade najbolje što mogu. AKO JE NETKO IZABRAO MEDICINU ZNAJUĆI DA ĆE MOĆI EXTRA ZARAĐIVATI TIM POSLOM NIJE ZASLUŽIO BITI LIJEČNIK.
Ja također radim u zdravstvu (s lijekovima) i nikada za svoj trud nisam tražila posebnu naknadu, a bilo je situacija kada sam se trudila više za neke ljude koje nisam nikada vidjela, nego za vlastitu obitelj. To je humanost i to treba biti svima cilj. Nikada mi nije palo na pamet nekome  ponuditi novac! Ljudi prestanite to raditi!

----------


## Mirtica

Svatko tko je dao bilo što djelatnicima na SD je izravno ugrozio moje dijete!!!!

Meni nije niti na kraju pameti bilo da nešto nosim nakon što mi je J završio na neonatologiji i čekao hitnu promjenu krvi dok su mi doktorica i sestre stalno upadale u sobu, mahale nekakvim papirima i govorile kako ne znaju što se s njim događa i kako to nije uobičajeno i sl izjave. Ja sam bila apsolutno izbezumljena i nije mi palo na pamet da pokušavaju nešto izžicati. 

Tek mi je poslije objašnjeno da tako izgleda žicanje.... jer otkako je dr. Šimić optužen, nitko izravno ne traži.

Sad opet čekam porod i ako se slična situacija ponovi, neću ništa nuditi, nego ću pozvati policiju pa nek njima objasne zašto su izgubili nalaz, zašto troše vrijeme na objašnjavanje meni koliko sam kriva za djetetovo stanje umjesto da budu uz dijete i da mu omoguće terapiju koju treba. 
Gubili su vrijeme, a, po riječima doktorice, kritično se približavao trenutak kad bi J trebao biti prebačen u drugu bolnicu radi dodatnog operativnog zahvata pod općom anestezijom.

Svaka čokolada je mito!!! Meni na posao nitko ne nosi nikakve poklone.
Sami sebi jamu kopate s tim darovima jer vam može doći trenutak kad će se raditi o glavi, a nećete imati ili nećete skužiti da vas žicaju!!!!
I znam za puno slučajeva kad su ljudi platili, a dobili su goru uslugu nego da su išli legalno.

----------


## Mima

U slijedećem životu želim biti doktor   :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

> Svatko tko je dao bilo što djelatnicima na SD je izravno ugrozio moje dijete!!!!
> 
> Meni nije niti na kraju pameti bilo da nešto nosim nakon što mi je J završio na neonatologiji i čekao hitnu promjenu krvi dok su mi doktorica i sestre stalno upadale u sobu, mahale nekakvim papirima i govorile kako ne znaju što se s njim događa i kako to nije uobičajeno i sl izjave. Ja sam bila apsolutno izbezumljena i nije mi palo na pamet da pokušavaju nešto izžicati. 
> 
> Tek mi je poslije objašnjeno da tako izgleda žicanje....


Oprosti, ali ne mogu povjerovati da bi te na *neonatologiji* na *hitnoj izmjeni krvi* bilo tko išta žicao.

----------


## Dodirko

Ako želite plačati doktore zašto ne idete u privatnu kliniku???  :/

----------


## Mirtica

Rekla sam da mi je tako objašnjeno..... ja sam mislila da su nesposobni i da se pokušavaju pokriti jer nisu odreagirali na vrijeme.... Ne znam što mi je strašnije pomisliti
Pitala sam doktoricu zašto J nisu provjeravali bilirubin tijekom dana jer sam ja zvonila i plakala da mi dijete nije dobro.... govorili su da sam subjektivna.... pa sam prigovorila doktorici kad mi je rekla da sam ja kriva jer sam prebolila neku bolest i ne želim reći pa ga sad antitijela napadaju (kasnije pretrage moje i njegove krvi su utvrdile da to nije bila istina).... i još je dodala da se bilirubin provjerava samo ujutro jer bilirubin raste samo ujutro.... :shock: ja sam tad bila izbezumljena i nisam znala što žele i što se uopće događa.... ovo o mitu mi je rekla cimerica koja je platila carski (a nije ga dobila jer je došla u trudovima, a "njen" doktor nije bio tu, pa je dežurni odbio)
Ja nikad ni žvaku nisam dala pa stvarno ne znam kako to izgleda.
Samo znam da su me uporno optuživali da sam ja kriva. Dok nisu stigli svi nalazi.... onda je rekla da ne zna što je to bilo....
Dok je J ležao na neonatoligiji, ja sam dolazila izdajati i vidjela sam da dolaze očevi s vrećicama.... meni je to bilo nešto apsolutno odvratno i nisam donijela ništa....
Ne mogu niti zamisliti kako bi to izveli.... ja nazovem izbezumljenog mm-a i kažem mu kupi sestrama kavu, doktorici parfem i on ode u dućan i to donese.... pa zar su prigodni pokloni nešto o čemu trebamo razmišljati u takvim trenutcima!?

I, opet ponavljam, svako tko donese poklon samo sebi i svojima štetu radi jer se taj grozni krug nikad neće prekinuti!!!!
Strašno je da u 21. stoljeću ljudi idu u dućan po kavu i kekse prije pregleda!!! Još je strašnije da si visokoobrazovani čovjek dozvoli da primi kavu i kekse!!!!

----------


## L&L0809

da odmah na pocetku kazem da sam i ja kategoricki protiv mita, ali su me moje cimerice u sobi (kad sam 1. put rodila) malo iznenadile. sve su rekle da ce im NJM donijeti pri izlasku iz rodilista neke cokolade kao zahvalu sestrama. i malo su me cudno gledale sto ja tako nisam mislila - pa sam, linijom manjeg otpora nazvala MM i rekla mu da kupi 20dag kave i neku bombonjeru da damo sestrama. malo me spljuvao da kakav je to nacin, da im je to posao, al ajde, ja sam rodila, pa valjda znam.

iskreno, u sebi sam se pitala na cemu im to trebam biti zahvalna, rodila bih ovako i onako s njima ili bez njih, a u njihovom odnosu poslije poroda nije bilo nicega na cemu bi im trebala biti zahvalna.

----------


## icyoh

> Ako želite plačati doktore zašto ne idete u privatnu kliniku???  :/


A čuj, kad sam ja rađala privatne klinike nije bilo kod nas. A osim toga, u Hr privatno rodilište postoji u Zgb - kako bi netko iz Du mogao ići u njega?

No, ne odobravam mito, što će vjerojatno tu napisati ama baš svaka forumašica. Međutim više sam nego svjesna da bih dala i mito (i više od toga) da se radi o životu mog djeteta. 
Ima li netko tko će izričito napisati da ne bi dao (karikiram) 500 € da mu dječji život ovisi o tome?? Ako ima, neka živi sa spoznajom da je eto, moralnija osoba od mene, neću se buniti. A ja ću živjeti sa spoznajom da bih napravila apsolutno sve za svog sina.

tuđe situacije sigurno ne mogu suditi, svakom po svom. no neki odgovori nemaju veze s realnom situacijom. Rekla sam i ponovit ću - stalo mi je više do svog djeteta i njegove dorobiti nego  do svojih moralnih vrijednosti (u smislu davanja mita). A daleko više nego do ikakvog novca (janjca, bomonijere..)

----------


## mihic

Ja sam ta koja sigurno neće dati ni 2 kune, a kamoli 500 €. 
Slažem se u potpunosti s Dodirkom postoje privatne kliknike čije liječnike ću radije platiti.
Ukoliko je mito potrebno da se spasi nečiji život to je zaista sramota i to velika, osim što se krši zakon i liječnička dužnost.

Nikad nikome nisam dala ni kune ni čokolade, iako sam jednom (prilikom vađenja građevinske dozvole) imala dojam da gospodin da bi obavio svoj posao na vrijeme treba poticaj. Svojom upornošču čitaj dosadnošću dobila sam na vrijeme sve što sam trebala.

----------


## icyoh

> Ja sam ta koja sigurno neće dati ni 2 kune, a kamoli 500 €.


Bez uvrede, no ovo mi je nevjerojatno - ne kažem da nije istina, no meni je teško povjerovati da bi netko u stvarnom životu (znači ne pričanju za bezveze preko Neta) radije držao do principa i riskirao dijete nego obrnuto.
Ne znam...možda sam ja presubjektivna jer je moje dijete bilo bolesno i prva 2mj po bolnicama. I sjećam se tog osjećaja. Bila bih spremna prodati stan, dići kredit, zadužiti se i sve dati samo da L bude bolje. Platiti bilo koga i bilo šta.
Nitko nas nije tražio ništa, čak nismo niti imali nikakvu vezu - no ne mogu reći da ne bih dala.

A građevinsko zemljište, sud....to su mi nemjerljive katerogije s djetetom.

----------


## Sirius Black

Potpisujem icyoh. Nisam na svu sreću bila u situaciji da mi je dijete ili netko u obitelji teže bolestan, ali bila bih spretna dati sve kaj imam ako treba, pa i za mito.

----------


## mim

> A čuj, kad sam ja rađala privatne klinike nije bilo kod nas. A osim toga, u Hr privatno rodilište postoji u Zgb - kako bi netko iz Du mogao ići u njega?
> 
> No, ne odobravam mito, što će vjerojatno tu napisati ama baš svaka forumašica. Međutim više sam nego svjesna da bih dala i mito (i više od toga) da se radi o životu mog djeteta. 
> Ima li netko tko će izričito napisati da ne bi dao (karikiram) 500 € da mu dječji život ovisi o tome?? Ako ima, neka živi sa spoznajom da je eto, moralnija osoba od mene, neću se buniti. A ja ću živjeti sa spoznajom da bih napravila apsolutno sve za svog sina.
> 
> tuđe situacije sigurno ne mogu suditi, svakom po svom. no neki odgovori nemaju veze s realnom situacijom. Rekla sam i ponovit ću - stalo mi je više do svog djeteta i njegove dorobiti nego  do svojih moralnih vrijednosti (u smislu davanja mita). A daleko više nego do ikakvog novca (janjca, bomonijere..)


Mogu te samo potpisati. 
Negdje drugdje se raspravljalo o bezuvjetnoj ljubavi. Što su moje moralne norme u usporedbi sa životom mog djeteta?? Kako beznačajno!! S osjećajem srama zbog toga jer sam dala mito bih mogla živjeti. S osjećajem da nisam napravila sve za svoje dijete-ne bih.

----------


## pomikaki

> Mogu te samo potpisati. 
> Negdje drugdje se raspravljalo o bezuvjetnoj ljubavi. Što su moje moralne norme u usporedbi sa životom mog djeteta?? Kako beznačajno!! S osjećajem srama zbog toga jer sam dala mito bih mogla živjeti. S osjećajem da nisam napravila sve za svoje dijete-ne bih.


Sad ja teoretiziram jer nisam bila u takvoj situaciji.
Ali ja često imam osjećaj da je meni i previše dobro. Mora li moj život biti savršen? Je li bitnija moja sreća ili sreća deset drugih ljudi koje ne poznam?
Ako ja podmitim doktora da posebnu pažnju posveti mom djetetu, hoće li on zanemariti djecu čiji roditelji nisu imali ili nisu htjeli podmititi?
Moje dijete je meni jedinstveno i posebno, ali i drugi imaju djecu. Podržavanjem sustava mita i korupcije činimo to da gradimo društvo u kojem će mnogi patiti, a prolazit će se na račun moći i potplaćivanja... možda će na kraju zbog tog sustava i naše dijete patiti.

Evo na temi _bezuvjetna ljubav_ nisam sigurna da li bih se odrekla djeteta koje je postalo masovni ubojica, ali na ovoj temi mislim da bih prijavila doktora koji bi tražio mito za pomoć mom djetetu. A kamoli onog koji bi tražio mito za moje zdravlje.

Ali samo mislim, kako rekoh srećom još nisam bila u takvoj situaciji. Ne bih da se osjeća pogođen netko tko je bio.

----------


## Frida

Ono što je meni prestrašno je to da je nekima normalno da se u situaciji u kojoj u pitanju život djeteta nudi/traži/daje mito! 

Zar zaista ne mislite da su pojedinci u zdravstvu toliko iskvareni da bi tražili novce za neki zahvat koji će spasiti djetetov život?

----------


## Sirius Black

Meni to nije normalno da se traži mito za spašavanje nečijeg života, ali bih ga svejedno dala da nemam drugog izbora...

----------


## icyoh

> Ono što je meni prestrašno je to da je nekima normalno da se u situaciji u kojoj u pitanju život djeteta nudi/traži/daje mito! 
> 
> Zar zaista ne mislite da su pojedinci u zdravstvu toliko iskvareni da bi tražili novce za neki zahvat koji će spasiti djetetov život?


tko je napisao da je normalno tražiti/davati? 
Ono što ja govorim, pričam isključivo iz iskustva - kao majka djeteta koje je s 12 dana završilo u bolnici na intenzivnoj. I da, dala bih. Da me bilo tko tražio bilo šta - sve bih dala. Iskvaren, neiskvaren,  radilo se o mom djetetu. 

A uz svo dužno poštovanje, ovako "naslijepo" je zaista vrlo lako glumiti moralne veličine. No, kad sami dođete u situaciju da vam je dijete na aparatima - e onda mi ponovite da ne bi dali ikakve pare da ga spasite.
I da, sigurna sam da će se naći netko tko će napisati da ne bi. OK, poštujem tuđe mišljenje.

----------


## cvijeta73

ja potpisujem *fridu*. stvarno mi je jako jako teško vjerovati u to da bi kad je u pitanju život djeteta u našim bolnicama dobila drugi tretman s mitom nego bez njega.  :/ 

icyoh, kad ovako postaviš pitanje, naravno da je i moj odgovor - hebeš moral kad je život mog djeteta u pitanju. ali, ne radi se ovdje o moraliziranju. 

odnosno, hoću reći, da li je to samo naša percepcija, percepcija većine ljudi koja samo još više hrani korupciju? 

što će taj podmićeni doktor bolje napraviti za razliku od nepodmićenog? bolje će izvršiti operaciju, a ako mu ne daš novce onda će fušariti i namjerno ugroziti zdravlje i život pacijenta? mislim, ako je stvarno tako, onda je to čovjek koji je luđak i potencijalni ubojica.  :/

----------


## Svimbalo

cvijeto, debeli potpis

----------


## Cubana

> što će taj podmićeni doktor bolje napraviti za razliku od nepodmićenog?


Neće *bolje* nego *prije*.
Ne generaliziram nego govorim iz iskustva u obitelji, a odgađanje je vodilo ka pogoršanju bolesti. 
I možda su tu zakinuti oni koji nisu platili, zapravo sigurno su zakinuti, ali za zdravlje svojeg djeteta učinit ćeš sve što možeš.

----------


## pomikaki

> ja potpisujem *fridu*. stvarno mi je jako jako teško vjerovati u to da bi kad je u pitanju život djeteta u našim bolnicama dobila drugi tretman s mitom nego bez njega.  :/


nažalost, bojim se da ima puno stvarnih slučajeva koji opovrgavaju ovo mišljenje. Ne mislim da su pravilo, ali ima i takvih doktora.




> što će taj podmićeni doktor bolje napraviti za razliku od nepodmićenog? bolje će izvršiti operaciju, a ako mu ne daš novce onda će fušariti i namjerno ugroziti zdravlje i život pacijenta? mislim, ako je stvarno tako, onda je to čovjek koji je luđak i potencijalni ubojica.  :/


uostalom zar nije topic baš tako počeo, doktor je bio potplaćen a nije učinio ništa?

Ja sam za to da prijavite doktora koji od vas traži mito, da nađete savjesnog doktora koji će obaviti svoj posao, te da zahvaljujući toj akciji pacijenti koji će doći nakon vas na red (a možda među njima bude baš vaše dijete) dobiju odgovarajući tretman bez kuverti.

----------


## cvijeta73

a ne znam, znam samo da kad bi u bolnicu došla s bolesnim djetetom, a gad od doktora mi zatraži mito, ne znam da li bi imala snage za borbu s uskokom i tim svim, ali bi sigurno imala snage da mu pljunem u facu, gad jedan bezobrazni i odvratni.
uf, baš sam se nanervirala samo i zamišljajući takvu situaciju.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

a ne bi bilo loše ni barem ga na sud poslati nek se znoji i plaća skupe advokate. psmtr.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

opet, odbijam vjerovati da je većina dobrih stručnjaka podmitljiva i da me netko drugi ne bi primio s djetetom. :/

----------


## cvijeta73

a ne znam, znam samo da kad bi u bolnicu došla s bolesnim djetetom, a gad od doktora mi zatraži mito, ne znam da li bi imala snage za borbu s uskokom i tim svim, ali bi sigurno imala snage da mu pljunem u facu, gad jedan bezobrazni i odvratni.
uf, baš sam se nanervirala samo i zamišljajući takvu situaciju.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

a ne bi bilo loše ni barem ga na sud poslati nek se znoji i plaća skupe advokate. psmtr.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

opet, odbijam vjerovati da je većina dobrih stručnjaka podmitljiva i da me netko drugi ne bi primio s djetetom. :/

----------


## pomikaki

e baš ovako kao cvijetin zadnji post i ja mislim.
Zapravo bolje ne pljunuti u lice nego pitati koliko da donesem, pa na primopredaju pozvati uskoka i/iil novinare.
Nadam se da bih bila toliko kul.

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh, kad ovako postaviš pitanje, naravno da je i moj odgovor - hebeš moral kad je život mog djeteta u pitanju. ali, ne radi se ovdje o moraliziranju.


Vidiš, ja bih rekla da je točno to u pitanju. Moraliziranje "uprazno".
Mogu napisati da sam protiv mita i da ga ne bih nikad dala - i zaista sam bila 110% sigurna u to.
No onda ti se malo promijeni percepcija - i shvatiš da ne možeš vikati "ne bih nikad" dok ne dođeš konkretno u situaciju u kojoj bi dao sve.

Mi smo čekali nalaze mjesec i pol - i za to vrijeme nitko nije htio davati prognoze "hmmm da, pričekajmo nalaze pa ćemo onda vidjeti ima li nekih oštećenja". I Nakon mjesec dana sam bila spremna iz vlastitog džepa platiti samo da dobijem te hebene nalaze. nakon takvog iskustva mi je moraliziranje onak malo   :Rolling Eyes: 

I ponovo naglašavam da:
- mi nismo nikog mitili (i da je Klaičeva zaista divna) 
- ne vjerujem da su svi doktori iskvareni.

Čak se nisam nikad ni susrela s mitom - no ističem da sam bila u situaciji u kojoj bih ga dala. Pa eto, ako me to čini lošim čovjekom, neka - lakše ja spavam s nečistom savjesti nego bez sina. I džabe meni mojih moralnih vrijednosti uz bolesno dijete.

----------


## icyoh

> a ne znam, znam samo da kad bi u bolnicu došla s bolesnim djetetom, a gad od doktora mi zatraži mito, ne znam da li bi imala snage za borbu s uskokom i tim svim, ali bi sigurno imala snage da mu pljunem u facu, gad jedan bezobrazni i odvratni.



Ti govoriš "kad BIH...ja BIH..."
Ja kažem "kad SAM...ja SAM.."

Ne tvrdim da sam u pravu, no samo želim reći da je lakše govoriti "što bi bilo kad bi bilo". I taj naš "plan" se u stresnim situacijama može promijeniti.

 :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

Ma icyoh, kužimo te, i nitko ne misli da si loš čovjek što si _pomislila_ da bi bila spremna dati mito.
Ipak ne bih rekla da je suprotan stav _moraliziranje u prazno_ nego želja da se stvari promjene na bolje. I ja sam sebi dosadna više s ponavljanjem da nisam bila u takvoj situaciji i da ne znam što bih napravila i da ne želim da se uvrijedi netko tko je bio u situaciji itd. 
Ali voljela bih da imam snage učiniti pravu stvar ukoliko mi se nešto slično dogodi.

----------


## mim

> što će taj podmićeni doktor bolje napraviti za razliku od nepodmićenog? bolje će izvršiti operaciju, a ako mu ne daš novce onda će fušariti i namjerno ugroziti zdravlje i život pacijenta?


Znaš i sama da se ništa ovakvog ne događa. Ona situacija o kojoj ja razmišljam je npr. bolest djeteta s neophodnom složenom operacijom. Može je obaviti specijalista s 3 godine radnog staža, a možda i specijalista koji iza sebe ima puno takvih "utakmica", ali se npr. trenutno više bavi znanstvenim radom, ne operira svaki dan, vodi kliniku, predaje na fakuletetu i sl. E, ja bih tada vrlo rado dala novac tom čovjeku da obavi takvu jednu operaciju. I napravila bih to bez srama. 

Icyoh dobro veli: 



> Ti govoriš "kad BIH...ja BIH..."
> Ja kažem "kad SAM...ja SAM.."


Svatko od nas koji nismo prošli težu bolest djeteta može govoriti samo o hipotetičkim situacijama. Kad se to dogodi-reakcije nas samih mogu nas iznenaditi.

----------


## cvijeta73

kužim te i ja icyoh, iako nisam skužila jesu li ti nalazi kasnili jer je netko čekao kuvertu, ili iz nekog drugog razloga. 

ja mislim da bi (kad BIH   :Grin:  ) u meni toliko proradio taj bijes i prkos, da mi se netko uopće usuđuje igrati sa zdravljem moga djeteta (ne treba uopće biti pitanje života) da jednostavno ne bih mogla progutati go*no i dati mu tu kuvertu. 

a inače, nisam od onih koji uopće moraliziraju oko pacijenata koji daju mito, mislim znam da je i to kažnjivo, no ipak sav svoj bijes usmjeravam na doktore u ovoj situaciji.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Deaedi

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ne znam, znam samo da kad bi u bolnicu došla s bolesnim djetetom, a gad od doktora mi zatraži mito, ne znam da li bi imala snage za borbu s uskokom i tim svim, ali bi sigurno imala snage da mu pljunem u facu, gad jedan bezobrazni i odvratni.
> 
> 
> 
> Ti govoriš "kad BIH...ja BIH..."
> Ja kažem "kad SAM...ja SAM.."
> ...


Definitivno.

Puno puta sam naparvila stvari za koje sa prije mislila da nikad ne bi. Ali teorija je jedno, a pravi zivot drugo.

----------


## icyoh

> kužim te i ja icyoh, iako nisam skužila jesu li ti nalazi kasnili jer je netko čekao kuvertu, ili iz nekog drugog razloga.


Ne, naši doktori su zaista divni, čekali smo iz drugog razloga (nedostajalo je nešto potrebno za testiranje).
Da su čekali kuvertu vjerojatno bi ju i dobili.

Ne želim personalizirati raspravu o mitu. Naprosto ističem da je lakše suditi i držati se morala i ispravnosti kada se ne radi o vašoj bebi. A onaj tko nije bio u takvoj situaciji može samo komentirati općenito "mito, fuj".

----------


## linolina

Ajmo baš moralizirati-ako netko misli da spašava život svog djeteta-ugožavajući zdravu klimu društva-je li nemoralan? 
Netko spominje kako nije dao mito za dobivanje građevinske dozvole (i to za ubrzanje), mislim da se ne može uspoređivati i da je usporedba smiješna.....
S druge strane bilo bi i nemoralno raditi to bez ikakve primisli o tome kako nekome i štetite, možda nekom djetetu, to bi bilo moralno izopačenje, ali etika nije jednako zakon, čak i u pravu postoje suđenja gdje okrivljeni ima priliku opravdati svoj čin-i po tome se određuje težina k cilju uspostavaljanja neke zacrtane pravde- to govori o tome kako etika, moral nisu istovjetni s zakonima neke zemlje, društva, zajednice itd.

 Bitni su motivi, ključna je slobodna volja-a koliku slobodnu volju je imala jedna moja poznanica kad joj je ugledni liječnik za tumore kazao da se mora čekati 6 mjeseci, ali može to i brže (za operaciju mozga)? 
Mogla ga je prijaviti, ali što da je recimo znala da dijete neće preživjeti ili da će imati trajne posljedice (tumor raste)-ako bude čekala...
.nema te situacije na svijetu koja je gora od ovakve- to je bezizlazna situacija i ona strana koja ulazi u sistem korupcije radi postizanja viška novaca, novog auta itekako ima slobodu
-ja kad bih bila u njenoj koži
-kao netko tko nije za mito-bih to učinila i osjećala se silovanom, eto. Ali, učinila bih-za goli život mog djeteta, ako bi to bio uvjet, sigurno .

----------


## linolina

> Još je strašnije da si visokoobrazovani čovjek dozvoli da primi kavu i kekse!!!!


S ovim se apsolutno slažem, ljudi ne daju ne znam kakve pare, ali donose te vrećice na najobičnije preglede itd., te bi "običaje" trebalo zakonom zabraniti-i da, meni je to gore nego  tisuće eura koje je dala ta moja poznanica u maltene "ucjeni" za život, baš ucjeni  :Mad:

----------


## Cubana

> Mirtica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Još je strašnije da si visokoobrazovani čovjek dozvoli da primi kavu i kekse!!!!
> 
> 
> S ovim se apsolutno slažem, ljudi ne daju ne znam kakve pare, ali donose te vrećice na najobičnije preglede itd., te bi "običaje" trebalo zakonom zabraniti-i da, meni je to gore nego  tisuće eura koje je dala ta moja poznanica u maltene "ucjeni" za život, baš ucjeni


To ti je gore?
To kod nas ljudi (stariji) rade iz zahvalnosti, atavizam iz doba kad su seoskom liječniku nosili kokice, jaja...
I, ne bi vjerovala, ali neki se uvrijede ako im to odbiješ.

----------


## rahela

> linolina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mirtica prvotno napisa
> ...


moja baka to redovno radi
i kad u ambulanti čeka 2 sata na vađenje krvi, sestrama donese kavu
za kaj?, ne znam, nisu joj niš napravile, nit ih pozna, čekala je kao i svi drugi
al, to što kažeš, kava i bombonijera kod starijih je atavizam

----------


## rahela

a inače uglavnom potpisujem icyoh

koliko god sam načelno protiv mita, u trenutku kad mi je trebala veza za dijete, tražila sam ju i našla 
doduše nisu bili novci uključeni, nego samo pregled preko reda (preko poznate osobe), ali neki na žalost nemaju vezu ni za to, a još žalosnije je da ti i za to treba veza

----------


## Mima

Za što je žalosno da ti treba veza, za pregled preko reda?   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

meni ne smetaju te kave i keksi, to su običaji koji će valjda polako nestati sa starim generacijama, i baš se pitam što ti doktori rade sa silnim kavama, keksima i bombonjerama. Isto mi nije neka drama kad čovjek odnese doktoru neki simboličan poklon _nakon_ što mu je pomogao. Kolega s posla me tako pitao što da odnese doktoru koji je spasio njegovog oca od invalidnosti, kad sam ga pritisla zašto bi mu to nosio on je bio uporan u tvrdnji da doktor ništa ne traži, ali mu on želi na neki način dodatno zahvaliti. Pa neka mu bude. Da sam liječnik, molila bih ljude da mi ništa ne donose i rekla bih da će me jednog dana keksi zatrpati   :Smile:   ali ako bih vidjela da im je do toga stalo primila bih poklon. 

Ali linolinin primjer je ono protiv čega se treba suprotstaviti, premda mi je jasno da je teško to očekivati od majke djeteta s tumorom na mozgu. Ali iza tog djeteta dolaze na pregled druga djeca, što će biti s njima? 

Hipotetski: što bi se dogodilo da ta žena dogovori predaju mita i pozove uskoke? Valjda može odvesti dijete drugom doktoru? Zar je baš ovaj korumpirani najbolji u državi?

----------


## Mima

> i baš se pitam što ti doktori rade sa silnim kavama, keksima i bombonjerama.


daju ih maloj djeci koja vole čokoladu :buco:   :Mljac:

----------


## rahela

> Za što je žalosno da ti treba veza, za pregled preko reda?


da, za pregled preko reda, a shodno tome i intervenciji
imam i friški primjer na svojoj koži, ali ne bih javno

----------


## marta

seoskim lijecnicima se jos uvijek nosi kava, jaja i keksi.

----------


## Mima

pa rahela poanta i jest u tome da se pregledi i intervencije odvijaju po redu a ne preko reda.

----------


## Mima

> seoskim lijecnicima se jos uvijek nosi kava, jaja i keksi.


 i orasi, a i kobase ulete

----------


## rahela

> pa rahela poanta i jest u tome da se pregledi i intervencije odvijaju po redu a ne preko reda.


pa naravno, 
tako sam i krenula, a onda je sve krenulo nizbrdo i naopako
prilično sam naivna
ako želiš ispričat ću ti priču na pp

----------


## icyoh

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa rahela poanta i jest u tome da se pregledi i intervencije odvijaju po redu a ne preko reda.
> 
> 
> pa naravno, 
> tako sam i krenula, a onda je sve krenulo nizbrdo i naopako
> prilično sam naivna
> ako želiš ispričat ću ti priču na pp


rahela, osobno ne vidim razloga da moraš nekome nešto objašnjavati. 



Ovo sve stoji i to je kroničan problem našeg zdravstva. Tužno, ali je istina da kad se u bolnici naručuješ možeš umrijeti dok dođeš na red.
I kad krenemo razmišljati "guranje preko reda" nije u redu. No ponavljam i ponovit ću još sto puta - drugo je kad ste u situaciji da se radi o vašem djetetu.
Mi sve obavljamo privatno pa eto nismo na trošak poštenim Hrvatima. No imamo sreće da smo u situaciji da si to možemo priuštiti i bitnije, da se ti pregledi mogu raditi privatno.
Rok čekanja za jedinu stvar koju radimo u bolnici (jer privatno ne može) je 4-6mj. A moje dijete treba nalaz svaka 3mj (i ne daju da se naručuješ odjednom za nekoliko puta). 
Pa sad ti budi pametan - hoćeš li tražiti vezu ili ne.

A sad da ja napišem nešto što drugi neće javno reći (ili ne misle) - meni je najbitnije (i jedino bitno) da svom djetetu osiguram njegu. Koje su posljedice toga - to mi je manje važno.

----------


## Mirtica

> rahela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mima prvotno napisa
> ...


U tvom slučaju apsolutno mi je jasno što želiš reći.... ako dijete treba nalaz svaka 3 mjeseca, onda činiš sve da dijete ima nalaz svaka 3 mj....

ALI svi koji uporno nose kekse i kavu (ne pričam o starcima) i dalje potpiruju vatru i i dalje dokazuju i pokazuju da je "to normalna praksa" i da smo svi spremni platiti sve što nekome padne na pamet. 
U bolnici sam vidjela puno ljudi s vrećicama i nitko od njih nije ni omirisao ni 2. svj. rat niti poraće pa... bojim se da se običaj prenio s koljena na koljeno i da to neće tako skoro stati...

----------


## Mirtica

I mi obavljamo sve što možemo privatno jer za dane novce dobijem brzu uslugu i račun i ne osjećam se prevareno niti ucjenjeno....

Nažalost, ne može se sve privatno i ne može si svak priuštiti privatnike...

Ono što svi možemo je početi misliti o tome da li naši postupci utječu na druge (NAGLAŠAVAM da ne mislim na majke kojima djeca moraju na operaciju i sl.... već na kavu i kekse)

----------


## Cubana

> ALI svi koji uporno nose kekse i kavu (ne pričam o starcima) i dalje potpiruju vatru i i dalje dokazuju i pokazuju da je "to normalna praksa" i da smo svi spremni platiti sve što nekome padne na pamet.


Samo bih htjela napomenuti da valjda svi znaju da "keksi i kava"nisu "ono" za što će potkupljiv doktor/sudac/predsjednik fonda za privatizaciju/ministar odgovoran za nabavu motorizacije/profesor na faksu/... učiniti nešto _više_.

----------


## Mima

rahela, naravno da ne trebaš objašnjavati. no sama rečenica da je žalosno da za doći preko reda treba veza ili mito je kontradiktorna: red postoji da se ide po redu, već onaj tko želi preskakati red krši pravila.

----------


## cvijeta73

evo, sad je na mene red da potpišem pomikaki (slažemo se nešto na ovoj temi, ha?   :Grin:  )




> [
> 
> ALI svi koji uporno nose kekse i kavu (ne pričam o starcima) i dalje potpiruju vatru i i dalje dokazuju i pokazuju da je "to normalna praksa" i da smo svi spremni platiti sve što nekome padne na pamet. 
> U bolnici sam vidjela puno ljudi s vrećicama i nitko od njih nije ni omirisao ni 2. svj. rat niti poraće pa... bojim se da se običaj prenio s koljena na koljeno i da to neće tako skoro stati...


hm, ja ne bih ovo nikako brkala s ovim (odnosno, u mojoj glavi to su dvije dijemetralno suprotne stvari):




> a koliku slobodnu volju je imala jedna moja poznanica kad joj je ugledni liječnik za tumore kazao da se mora čekati 6 mjeseci, ali može to i brže (za operaciju mozga)? 
> Mogla ga je prijaviti, ali što da je recimo znala da dijete neće preživjeti ili da će imati trajne posljedice (tumor raste)-ako bude čekala... 
> .nema te situacije na svijetu koja je gora od ovakve-


jedno je iskazivanje zahvalnosti, ponekad ljudi imaju potrebu izraziti nekako svoju zahvalnost makar se radilo o tome da čovjek radi samo svoj posao.
ono, ljudski je, imaš potrebu donijeti nekom bombonjeru. 

ovo drugo nije ljudski. ovo drugo je kao da je taj dotični doktor uzeo pištolj i pucao u moje dijete. ovo drugo ne može biti, ne može postojati. mora mu se oduzeti ta uglednost.  

treba za to svakako hrabrosti. ne znam bi li je ja imala, sve stoji što kažete, ali divim se ljerki krajnović koja je šimića poslala barem na sud, ako već, nažalost, nije u zatvor. 

i zato uopće ne želim moralizirati i stavljati u odnos svoje dijete i zdravu klimu društva. mili bože, daleko sam ja od bilo kakve revolucionarke. jedino sam možda malo naivna i živim u uvjerenju da takve opisane situacije nisu bezizlazne.  :/

----------


## icyoh

> rahela, naravno da ne trebaš objašnjavati. no sama rečenica da je žalosno da za doći preko reda treba veza ili mito je kontradiktorna: red postoji da se ide po redu, već onaj tko želi preskakati red krši pravila.


Treba osigurati da bolesni ljudi dođu na red u normalnom roku. U svakog drugom slučaju, red nema smisla. I samo poziva na to da se listom čekanja manipulira i podmićuje.
Da, kad bi se svi gurali preko reda, nastao bi kaos. No koja je solucija (kad imaš mogućnosti) - biti uzoran građanin i ne ubaciti se u termin tuđeg djeteta i riskirati svoje? Ili ugurati svoje pod svaku cijenu?
Lako je reći "ne, JA se NIKAd ne bi ugurao jer tako otimam mjesto drugom djetetu".

----------


## Mima

Jesam ja to rekla? Nisam. 

Trebalo bi o kako bi trebalo osigurati da ljudi dođu na red u normalnom roku. Samo nemojmo misliti da redovi postoje samo 'kod nas' , da je 'naše' zdravstvo takvo. Zdravlje je skupo.

----------


## icyoh

> Jesam ja to rekla? Nisam.


Pa niti sam napisala da si ti to rekla.
Govorim općenito, ako slučajno citiram nekoga to nije izravni napad na tog pojedinca.   :Kiss:

----------


## linolina

> linolina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mirtica prvotno napisa
> ...


Je, gore mi je-s moralnog stajališta.
 Gore mi je dati čokoladu da bi došao preko reda (jer ti se ne čeka i nije te briga što uzimaš mjesto nekome kome vrijeme odlučuje o tijeku bolesti)
nego da ....ne znam-i seksaš se s nekim (karikiram)-da bi spasio život djetetu u onakvoj situaciji u kakvoj se očito ljudi nalaze (samo što nama koji nismo bili u takvoj situaciji to izgleda kao SF, ali ova žena nije neka neuka seljanka koja se misli dodvoravati doktoru radi običaja-očito je tip to tražio, i to otvoreno....). 

Sila zakon mijenja.

----------


## linolina

Ma, nemojmo se zavaravati-postoji lijek protiv korupcije-i nije jedino rješenje riskirati život vlastitog djeteta, da postoji mrvu političke volje i interesa, nikome ne bi palo na pamet smatrati normalnim nositi vrećice , a kamoli dizati kredit kad ti dijete oboli....a već si platio, imaš osiguranje.

Za početak bi trebalo ispravno vrednovati ljude-heroje koji ipak jesu napravili velika moralna djela-prijavivši doktora u trenutku koji im je životno težak-to je veći herojski čin -moralno analiziravši-nego poginuti na radnom zadatku....to najčešće nije herojstvo-nego nemar ili stručna greška nadređenih....
Da je društvu do borbe protiv korupcije-takvi mali ljudi bi bili prikazani kao primjer za domoljublje napr. i slično.
Pročitajte malo komentare članaka o dr. Šimiću, pogledajte rasprave po forumima-bar jedno 50 posto ljudi smatra da bi ga trebali osloboditi-samo zato što je liječnik-dakle, što god da takav napravi-u redu je-a ona žena koja ga je prijavila-ona valjda takvima ispada negativka  :? 
Zato sve te vrećice nisu tako bezazlene, od njih treba početi, a kad dođe do najgorega ("ucjene žicanjem)-onda ne treba prozivati ni jednog roditelja, jer je to na granici ljudskih moralnih snaga....ali ove vrećice nisu.

----------


## nenaa

Joj kad se samo sjetim kako su se ponijeli i ugrozili život moje bebe, i izmrcvarili i nju i mene. I da im još platim tolike novce. Za šta? Za onih zadnjih pola sata dok su se derali i naganjali me kao stoku, i vikali mi da "ću ja ubiti svoje dijete". 
Joj kipim i bjes mi se skupio. Ma ja bi im skidala sa plaće, a ne davala.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Danas mi nije dan.

----------


## Cubana

> Gore mi je dati čokoladu da bi došao preko reda (jer ti se ne čeka i nije te briga što uzimaš mjesto nekome kome vrijeme odlučuje o tijeku bolesti)


Ali nećeš radi čokolade doći preko reda. Preko reda ideš jer imaš vezu (poznanstvo i sl) ili si fino podmazao dotičnog da te uzme. Budimo realni, čokolada je izraz zahvalnosti, a ne mito. Da mi je vidjeti toga koji će za čokoladu učiniti nešto.

----------


## nenaa

> Da mi je vidjeti toga koji će za čokoladu učiniti nešto.



Da baš.

X

----------


## linolina

> linolina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Gore mi je dati čokoladu da bi došao preko reda (jer ti se ne čeka i nije te briga što uzimaš mjesto nekome kome vrijeme odlučuje o tijeku bolesti)
> 
> 
> Ali nećeš radi čokolade doći preko reda. Preko reda ideš jer imaš vezu (poznanstvo i sl) ili si fino podmazao dotičnog da te uzme. Budimo realni, čokolada je izraz zahvalnosti, a ne mito. Da mi je vidjeti toga koji će za čokoladu učiniti nešto.


I šta-normalno je nositi kesice za doktore-ako ne nosiš-nezahvalan si? 

A za što bi trebao biti onda zahvalan-ako je riječ samo o poslu?

Nismo im valjda zahvalni za obavljanje posla za koji su plaćeni
-mislim, na taj način smo zahvalni svemu i svakome što postoji (pčeli, cvijetu, letu ....blabla)
ja ne vidim smisla-osim da onaj koji daje znak zahvalnosti-zahvaljuje za nešto što nadilazi posao? 

Zašto poštarima, ženama na  pultu, knjižničarima,  učiteljima ne nosimo vrećice?
 Zato što smo nezahvalni-ili zato što imamo normalan odnos prema tim profesijama- ne bojimo ih se?

Sve je to bolesni mentalitet (i hvala Bogu ima normalnih doktora kojima to ide na živce i neugodno im je)
nisam sigurna da starci nose iz zahvalnosti-nego iz straha i neznanja (moja baka je uvijek nosila doktoru-jer su joj tako rekli-jer je mislila da mu je to plaća-a gospodin je redovito uzimao-i nikad nije rekao ni hvala.....meni je to pretužno i zgrozila sam se kad sam saznala, iskorištavanje tuđe neukosti)  :Sad:

----------


## mihic

X definitivno!!

Ja čisto sumnjam da bi ikoji doktor ugrozio život nekog djeteta čekajuči mito, a kada bi(h) i primjetila tako što svatko ima svog nadređenog ....
U krajnjem bi slučaju pristala na to baš kao i pomikaki za novinare i pravnu službu.
Neosporno je da se bilo kakva "kancelarijska" ustanova ne može uspoređivati sa bolnicama i zdravljem. Danas zahvaljujući kapitalizmu postoji mnogo privatnih klinika i labaratorija i taj novac koji bi dala za mito radije bi dala privatniku koji će na temelju njega platiti PDV i povećati BDP države

----------


## icyoh

> Danas zahvaljujući kapitalizmu postoji mnogo privatnih klinika i labaratorija i taj novac koji bi dala za mito radije bi dala privatniku koji će na temelju njega platiti PDV i povećati BDP države


samo da istaknem da danas u privatnim klinikama ne možete raditi sve pretrage koje trebaju. Znači odlazak u bolnicu ne gine. A da ponovo ne elaboriram svoje stajalište "mito mi ne bi predstavljao problem kad se radilo o mom djetetu"
I privatno rodilište (u Zgb) nije postojalo kad sam ja rađala.

Inače apsolutno potpisujem da ću sve radije obaviti privatno (i zakonski) nego podmititi ikoga. 

Sad se mičem se iz ove teme jer mi svi silni "ja bih...kad bih..." lagano   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## linolina

> X definitivno!!
> 
> Ja čisto sumnjam da bi ikoji doktor ugrozio život nekog djeteta čekajuči mito, ae


U teoriji da, ali u praksi ne funkcionira-prvo, pacijenti tj. roditelji najčešće nemaju pojma, pogotovo u toj situaciji, gledam po sebi. 
Neke liječničke propuste shvatiš tek godinama iza-sudska praksa pokazuje da su zakonu nedodirljivi-što obeshrabruje i ruši povjerenje u oba sustava. Uostalom, nikad ne znaš kako će što završiti i što će se iskomplicirati-ljudi daju mito iz najelementarnijeg straha i neznanja, ne zbog viška novca.
Drugo, privatne klinike itd  kod nas funkcioniraju na još nepošteniji način-doktori rade na dva mjesta, plaćaš privatno, pa te pošalje na uzv u bolnicu (i bez uputnice)....to se meni osobno dogodilo i prije nego sam se snašla-shvatila sam da sam nekome oduzela red (doslovno me poveo preko puta u bolnicu). Sljedeći put kad sam se naručila u bolnicu....e, ne, ne, čekaj 10 mjeseci za pretragu koju moram obaviti svako 2 mjeseca, a privatno i (iz nemam pojma kojeg razloga-platila bih) ne obavlja.

----------

